# الاناجيل



## omar210 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

من هم الذين كتبوا الاناجيل يعنى بمعنى اصح من هو متى كاتب انجيل متى ومن هو مرقس كاتب 

انجيل مرقس ومن هو لوقا كاتب انجيل لوقا ومن هو يوحنا كات انجيل يوحنا ؟


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

متى تلميذ السيد المسيح جابي ضرائب (عشار)

يوحنا من تلاميذ السيد المسيح و سمي الحبيب 

مرقس من تلاميذ السيد المسيح 

لوقا طبيب و رسام و اول من رسم ايقونة السيدة العذراء و من المبشرين بالسيد المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

طب نريد نبذه موسعه عن حياتهم اكتر ان امكن

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي تروث في فوق بالشريط شيء اسمو بحث افتحي على بحث و اكتبي لوقا الرسول او متى او اي من كتاب الاناجيل 

و بتلاقي كل الي انت عاوزاه 
من سيرة حياتهم و اناجيلهم و الرد على الشبهات حول هذه الاناجيل و كل ما يخص هذه الاناجيل و كتابها 

ايه ترضي بكده ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا طحبوش


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا ....


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 ديسمبر 2009)

القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب . وهو من السبعين رسولا الذين ورد ذكرهم في الإصحاح العاشر من إنجيله . وكان يصحب بطرس وبولس ويكتب أخبارهما . وبعد نياحة هذين الرسولين مكث هذا القديس يبشر في نواحي رومية . فاتفق عابدو الأوثان واليهود فيما بينهم وتوجهوا إلى نيرون الملك ووشوا له بأنه قد رد بسحره جماعة كثيرة إلى تعليمه فأمر بإحضاره . ولما علم القديس لوقا بذلك أعطي ما كان عنده من الكتب لرجل صياد وقال له "احتفظ بهذه عندك فإنها تنفعك وتريك طريق الله" . ولما مثل أمام نيرون الملك قال له الملك "إلى متي تضل الناس ؟" ، فأجابه القديس "انا لست ساحرا ، ولكني رسول يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي" . فأمر إن يقطع ساعده الأيمن قائلا "اقطعوا هذه اليد التي كانت تعلم" فقال له القديس "نحن لا نكره الموت والانطلاق من العالم ولكي تعرف قوة سيدي" تناول يده المقطوعة والصقها في مكانها فالتصقت ، ثم فصلها فانفصلت . فتعجب الحاضرون . عند ذلك آمن الوزير وزوجته ، وجمع كثير قيل إن عدتهم مائتان وست وسبعين ، فكتب الملك قضيتهم وأمر بان تؤخذ رؤوسهم مع الرسول لوقا . وهكذا تمت شهادتهم . وجعل جسد القديس في كيس شعر والقي في البحر . وبتدبير الله قذفته الأمواج إلى جزيرة ، فوجد رجل مؤمن ، فأخذه وكفنه ودفنه. وقد كتب هذا القديس إنجيله المنسوب إليه وكذلك سفر أعمال الرسل موجها القول لتلميذه ثاؤفيلس الذي كان من الأمم . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 ديسمبر 2009)

القديس يوحنا البتول الإنجيلي الرسول وهو ابن زبدي ويقول ذهبي الفم انه تتلمذ أولا ليوحنا المعمدان وهو أخو القديس يعقوب الكبير الذي قتله هيرودس بالسيف وقد دعاه المخلص مع أخيه (بوانرجس ) أي ابني الرعد ، لشدة غيرتهما وعظيم إيمانهما . وهو التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه . وقد خرجت قرعة هذا الرسول ان يمضي إلى بلاد أسيا . ولان سكان تلك الجهة كانوا غلاظ الرقاب فقد صلي إلى السيد المسيح ان يشمله بعنايته ، وخرج قاصدا أفسس مستصحبا معه تلميذه بروخورس واتخذ لسفره سفينة وحدث في الطريق ان السفينة انكسرت وتعلق كل واحد من الركاب بأحد ألواحها وقذفت الأمواج بروخورس إلى إحدى الجزر . أما القديس يوحنا فلبث في البحر عدة ايام تتقاذفه الأمواج حتى طرحته بعناية الرب وتدبيره إلى الجزيرة التي بها تلميذه . فلما التقيا شكرا الله كثيرا علي عنايته بهما . ومن هناك مضي القديس يوحنا إلى مدينة أفسس ونادي فيها بكلمة الخلاص . فلم يتقبل أهلها بشارته في أول الأمر إلى ان حدث ذات يوم ان سقط ابن وحيد لامه في مستوقد حمام كانت تديره فأسرعوا لإخراجه ولكنه كان قد مات . فعلا العويل من والدته وعندئذ تقدم الرسول من الصبي وصلي إلى الله بحرارة ثم رشمه بعلامة الصليب ونفخ في وجهه فعادت إليه الحياة في الحال . فابتهجت أمه وقبلت قدمي الرسول ودموع الفرح تفيض من عينيها . ومنذ تلك اللحظة اخذ أهل المدينة يتقاطرون إليه ليسمعوا تعليمه . وآمن منهم عدد كبير فعمدهم . وأثار هذا الأمر حقد كهنة الأوثان فحاولوا الفتك به مرارا كثيرة ولم يتمكنوا لان الرب حافظ لأصفيائه وأخيرا بعد جهاد شديد ومشقة عظيمة ردهم إلى معرفة الله ورسم لهم أساقفة وكهنة ، ومن هناك ذهب إلى نواحي آسيا ورد كثيرين من أهلها إلى الإيمان . وعاش هذا القديس تسعين سنة وكانوا يأتون به محمولا إلى مجتمعات المؤمنين ولكبر سنه كان يقتصر في تعليمه علي قول ( يا أولادي احبوا بعضكم بعضا ) وقد كتب الإنجيل الموسوم باسمه وسفر الرؤيا التي رآها في جزيرة بطمس المملوءة بالأسرار الإلهية وكتب الثلاث رسائل الموسومة باسمه ايضا . وهو الذي كان مع السيد المسيح عند التجلي والذي اتكأ علي صدر الرب وقت العشاء وقال له من الذي يسلمك . . وهو الذي كان واقفا عند الصليب مع العذراء مريم وقد قال لها السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب : هو ذا ابنك وقال ليوحنا : هو ذا أمك . وهو الذي قال عنه بطرس يارب وهذا ما له فقال له يسوع ان كنت أشاء انه يبقي حتى أجئ ماذا لك .

و لما شعر بقرب انتقاله من هذا العالم دعا إليه الشعب وناوله من جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين ، ثم وعظهم وأوصاهم ان يثبتوا علي الإيمان ثم خرج قليلا من مدينة أفسس وأمر تلميذه وآخرين معه فحفروا له حفرة هناك . فنزل ورفع يديه وصلي ثم ودعهم وأمرهم ان يعودوا إلى المدينة ويثبتوا الاخوة غلي الإيمان بالسيد المسيح قائلا لهم : إنني برئ الآن من دمكم ، لأني لم اترك وصية من وصايا الرب إلا وقد أعلمتكم بها . والآن اعلموا أنكم لا ترون وجهي بعد . وان الله سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله . ولما قال هذا قبلوا يديه ورجليه ثم تركوه ومضوا . فلما علم الشعب بذلك خرجوا جميعهم إلى حيث القديس فوجدوه قد تنيح فبكوه بحزن عميق وكانوا يتحدثون بعجائبه ووداعته وانه وان لم يكن قد مات بالسيف كبقية الرسل إلا انه قد تساوي معهم في الأمجاد السماوية لبتوليته وقداسته .

صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الرسول العظيم القديس مرقس كاروز الديار المصرية وأول باباوات الإسكندرية وأحد السبعين رسولا كان اسمه أولا يوحنا كما يقول الكتاب : أن الرسل كانوا يصلون في بيت مريم أم يوحنا المدعو مرقس (أع 12 : 12) وهو الذي أشار إليه السيد المسيح له المجد بقوله لتلاميذه : " أذهبوا إلى المدينة إلى فلان وقولوا له . المعلم يقول وقتي قريب وعندك أصنع الفصح مع تلاميذي (مت 26 : 18) " ولقد كان بيته أول كنيسة مسيحية حيث فيه أكلوا الفصح وفيه اختبأوا بعد موت السيد المسيح وفي عليته حل عليهم الروح القدس 

ولد هذا القديس في ترنا بوليس (من الخمس مدن الغربية بشمال أفريقيا) من أب اسمه أرسطو بولس وأم أسمها مريم . إسرائيلي المذهب وذي يسار وجاه عريض ، فعلماه وهذباه بالآداب اليونانية والعبرانية ولقب بمرقس بعد نزوح والديه إلى أورشليم حيث كان بطرس قد تلمذ للسيد المسيح . ولأن بطرس كان متزوجا بابنة عم أرسطو بولس فكان مرقس يتردد علي بيته كثيرا ومنه درس التعاليم المسيحية .

وحدث أن أرسطو بولس وولده مرقس كانا يسيران بالقرب من الأردن وخرج عليهما أسد ولبؤة وهما يزمجران فخاف أبوه وأيقن بالهلاك ودفعته الشفقة علي ولده أن يأمره بالهروب للنجاة بنفسه ولكن مرقس طمأنه قائلا لا تخف يا أبي فالمسيح الذي أنا مؤمن به ينجينا منهما . ولما اقتربا منهما صاح بهما القديس قائلا " السيد المسيح ابن الله الحي يأمركما أن تنشقا وينقطع جنسكما من هذا الجبل " فانشقا ووقعا علي الأرض مائتين فتعجب والده وطلب من ابنه أن يعرفه عن المسيح فأرشده إلى ذلك وآمن والده وعمده بالسيد المسيح له المجد .

وبعد صعود السيد المسيح استصحبه بولس وبرنابا للبشارة بالإنجيل في إنطاكية وسلوكية وقبرص وسلاميس وبرجة بمفيلية حيث تركهما وعاد إلى أورشليم وبعد انتهاء المجمع الرسولي بأورشليم استصحبه برنابا معه إلى قبرص .

وبعد نياحة برنابا ذهب مرقس بأمر السيد المسيح إلى أفريقية وبرقة والخمس المدن الغربية . ونادي في تلك الجهات بالإنجيل فآمن علي يده أكثر أهلها . ومن هناك ذهب إلى الإسكندرية في أول بشنس سنة 61 م وعندما دخل المدينة انقطع حذاؤه وكان عند الباب إسكافي أسمه إنيانوس ، فقدم له الحذاء وفيما هو قائم بتصليحه جرح المخراز إصبعه فصاح من الألم وقال باليونانية " اس ثيؤس " ( يا الله الواحد ) فقال له القديس مرقس : " هل تعرفون الله ؟ " فقال " لا وإنما ندعو باسمه ولا نعرفه " . فتفل علي التراب ووضع علي الجرح فشفي للحال ، ثم أخذ يشرح له من بدء ما خلق الله السماء والأرض فمخالفة آدم ومجيء الطوفان إلى إرسال موسى وإخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر وإعطائهم الشريعة وسبي بابل ثم سرد له نبوات الأنبياء الشاهدة بمجيء المسيح فدعاه إلى بيته وأحضر له أولاده فوعظهم جميعا وعمدهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس .

ولما كثر المؤمنون باسم المسيح وسمع أهل المدينة بهذا الآمر جدوا في طلبه لقتله . فرسم إنيانوس أسقفا وثلاثة قسوس وسبعة شمامسة ثم سافر إلى الخمس المدن الغربية وأقام هناك سنتين يبشر ويرسم أساقفة وقسوسا وشمامسة .

وعاد إلى الإسكندرية فوجد المؤمنين قد ازدادوا وبنوا لهم كنيسة في الموضع المعروف ببوكوليا ( دار البقر ) شرقي الإسكندرية علي شاطئ البحر وحدث وهو يحتفل بعيد الفصح يوم تسعة وعشرين برمودة سنة 68 م وكان الوثنيون في اليوم نفسه يعيدون لألههم سرابيس ، أنهم خرجوا من معبدهم إلى حيث القديس قبضوا عليه وطوقوا عنقه بحبل وكانوا يسحبونه وهم يصيحون " جروا الثور في دار البقر " فتناثر لحمه وتلطخت أرض المدينة من دمه المقدس وفي المساء أودعوه السجن فظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له " افرح يا مرقس عبد الإله ، هودا اسمك قد كتب في سفر الحياة وقد حسبت ضمن جماعة القديسين " وتواري عنه الملاك ثم ظهر له السيد المسيح وأعطاه السلام فابتهجت نفسه وتهللت " .

وفي اليوم التالي ( 30 برمودة ) أخرجوه من السجن وأعادوا سحبه في المدينة حتى أسلم روحه الطاهرة ولما أضرموا نارا عظيمة لحرقه حدثت زلازل ورعود وبروق وهطلت أمطار غزيرة فارتاع الوثنيون وولوا مذعورين . وأخذ المؤمنون جسده المقدس إلى الكنيسة التي شيدوها وكفنوه وصلوا عليه وجعلوه في تابوت ووضعوه في مكان خفي من هذه الكنيسة .

صلاة هذا القديس العظيم والكاروز الكريم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عيد القديس متى في 16/11 وهو كاتب الإنجيل الأول من الأناجيل الأربعة. واسم متى في اللغة العبرانية معناه عطا الله. ولمتى اسم آخر ورد في إنجيل مرقس وإنجيل لوقا وهو لاوي.

كان متى عشاراً أي جابياً للضرائب في مدينة كفرناحوم، حين دعاه يسوع ليكون رسوله. فقام للحال وترك وظيفته وتبع يسوع. ومن فرحه باختيار يسوع له دعا متى يسوع وزملاءه من الجباة والموظفين في مصلحة الجمارك إلى عشاء فاخر في بيته. ولزم متى يسوع منذ ذلك اليوم ورأى كل معجزاته وسمع تعاليمه. فسجلها أولاً في ذاكرته ثم في إنجيله. وبعد صعود يسوع إلى السماء بشّر متى أولاد يهود فلسطين وكتب لهم الإنجيل. ثم ذهب إلى بلاد العرب والحبشة. وقيل أيضاً إلى بلاد الفرس والعجم. وفي الصور والرسوم المسيحية القديمة كان يُرمز إلى متى بالملاك لأن إنجيله يبدأ بظهور الملاك ليوسف خطيب مريم العذراء. 

وقد كتب متى إنجيله باللغة الآرامية التي كان يتخاطب بها الناس في فلسطين في أيام المسيح وتكلم بها السيد المسيح وأمه العذراء مريم والرسل الأطهار وهي قريبة جداً من السريانية ولا تختلف عنها إلا كما تختلف اللهجة العربية السورية عن اللهجة العربية المصرية. وكتب متى هذا الإنجيل سنة 44 بعد قيامة السيد المسيح. ولكن ضاعت هذه النسخة الآرامية الأصلية وبقيت لدينا فقط ترجمتها اليونانية. 

ولما كان متى يكتب إنجيله خاصة لليهود فقد حرص على أن يبين لهم في هذا الإنجيل أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن داود الملك الذي ينتظرون قدومه كما وعدهم به الله تعالى. وأظهر متى لليهود كيف أن النبوءات التي وردت في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح والعلامات التي أعطاها الأنبياء عن شخصية المسيح وعن مجيئه تحققت كلها في يسوع. لذلك نراه يكرّر هذه العبارة: وحدث ذلك ليتم ما أوحى إلى النبي فقال... وأظهر متى في إنجيله أن يسوع هو ابن الله الحي كما شهد له بطرس وأكّد الآب كلامه يوم التجلي على الجبل. وأورد متى كيف أن اليهود حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه قال أنه المسيح ابن الله ولكن يسوع لم يرجع عن كلامه. وبعد موته على الصليب انتصر على الموت بقيامته. وسيأتي في آخر العالم ليدين جميع الناس. 

موته لايعلم بالضبط كيف وأين قُتل متى الإنجيلي ولكن بعض القصص التراثية تروي بأن متى بشر وقُتل في سبيل إيمانه في إثيوبيا ، قصص أخري تحكي أنه قُتل في مدينة هيرابوليس اليونانية – تقع اليوم في تركيا – يؤيد هذه الرواية القديس إيبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص ( القرن الرابع ) الذي يعتقد بأن متى العشار قُتل في هيرابوليس أما التلميذ الذي استشهد في إثيوبيا هو متياس الذي أخذ مكان يهوذا الإسخريوطي في جماعة الإثني عشر . كان ما يُفترض بأنه جثمانه موجودا في بلدة كاباتشيو في منطقة كامبانيا الإيطالية وبعد ذلك نُقل إلى مدينة ساليرنو عاصمة كامبانيا في القرن العاشر الميلادي ، وهو محفوظ الآن في أحد السراديب الواقعة أسفل إحدى الكاتدرائيات هناك . يعتبر متى الإنجيلي قديسا بالنسبة للكنائس الكاثوليكية و الأرثوذكسية على حد سواء كما تعترف بقداسته بعض الكنائس البروتستانتية ، يعيد له الأرثوذكس سنويا في تاريخ 16 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني بينما يعيد له الكاثوليك في تاريخ 21 سبتمبر/أيلول من كل عام


----------



## omar210 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*وايه الدليل على ان متى تلميذ المسيح هو نفسه متى كاتب انجيل متى ؟ وكذلك مرقس ؟ وكذلك يوحنا؟*

وكذلك لوقا ؟

ومرقس كان من تلاميذ تلاميذ المسيح وكذلك لوقا فكيف نعتبرهم رسل واذا تم اعتبارهم رسل فكذلك 

كل من تعلم على ايدهم يعتبر رسولا بالمثل 

فهل الله يوحى لمن هو ليس رسولا الوحى ياتى للرسل


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أولا : هذا القسم ليس للحوار
ثانيا :هناك أدلة من كل نوع ولكن القسم هنا ليس للمناقشة 
ثالثا : انت غيرت سؤالك من مجرد السؤال الى التشكيك*


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أولا : هذا القسم ليس للحوار
ثانيا :هناك أدلة من كل نوع ولكن القسم هنا ليس للمناقشة 
ثالثا : انت غيرت سؤالك من مجرد السؤال الى التشكيك

اخي عمر سؤالك تم طرحو كتير و تجاوب عليه قبل 
*


----------



## omar210 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اسال واريد الاجابه والسؤال لم يخرج عن الموضوع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انا هجاوبك بادلة اسلامية ومسيحية
محاضرة الدكتور هولي بايبل:الادلة الخارجية لاثبات من هم كتبة الاناجيل
من هم كتبت الاناجيل تعليق الاستاذ وحيد علي محاضرة الدكتور هولي 
بايبل من النظرة الاسلامية​*



وايه الدليل على ان متى تلميذ المسيح هو نفسه متى كاتب انجيل متى ؟ وكذلك مرقس ؟ وكذلك يوحنا؟

وكذلك لوقا ؟

ومرقس كان من تلاميذ تلاميذ المسيح وكذلك لوقا فكيف نعتبرهم رسل واذا تم اعتبارهم رسل فكذلك 

كل من تعلم على ايدهم يعتبر رسولا بالمثل 

فهل الله يوحى لمن هو ليس رسولا الوحى ياتى للرسل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ادلة داخلية وادانجيل متى كيف كتب و كيف وصل إلينا
القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبوالخير​الإنجيل للقديس متى يعد أكثر الأناجيل الأربعة استخداماً وانتشاراً فى الكنيسة منذ لحظة تدوينه بالروح القدس وحتى الآن فقد اقتبس منه واستشهد به جميع آباء الكنيسة وكتابها فى القرن الأول والثانى وحتى اليوم.
1- القديس متى الرسول :
القديس متى الرسول هو أحد تلاميذ المسيح الأثنى عشر ورسوله لحمل الأخبار السارة إلى العالم سواء شفاهة أو مكتوبة. وهو فى الأصل عشار أو جامع ضرائب فى كفر ناحوم التابعة لهيرودس أنتيباس رئيس الربع، وقد دعاه السيد المسيح من عند مكان الجباية "وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك رأى إنساناً جالساً عند مكان الجباية أسمه متى فقال له أتبعنى. فقام وتبعه(1)".
ويدل اتباعه للمسيح بعد عودته مباشرة وتركه لوظيفته التى كانت تدر عليه دخلاً كبيراً على أنه رجل صاحب قرار وقادر على التضحية. ويذكره كل من القديسين مرقس ولوقا بأسمه الآخر "لاوى"، "وفيما هو مجتاز رأى لاوى بن حلفى جالساً عند مكان الجباية. فقال له اتبعنى. فقام وتبعه(2)". وصنع للسيد وليمة عظيمة حضرها جمع كبير من أصدقائه القدامى من العشارين والخطاة(3) ودع بها حياته القديمة، وصار تابعاً للمسيح وتلميذاً له. وتدل وظيفته والوليمة التى صنعها للرب على المكانة الاجتماعية التى كانت له. وقد كان بحكم وظيفته يجيد اللغة اللاتينية، لغة السجلات الرومانية، واللغة اليونانية، لغة التخاطب مع الأجانب، خاصة من الرومان واليونانيين، كما كان كيهودى يجيد العبرية لغة أسفار العهد القديم واللغة الآرامية لغة التخاطب اليومى فى فلسطين. وقد أهله كل ذلك، إلى جانب كونه شاهد عيان وتلميذ للمسيح، وأعده لجمع وتدوين الإنجيل وكتابته، بعد ذلك، باللغة اليونانية والروح العبرية والفكر والإيمان المسيحى والترتيب الموضوعى.
ويذكر فى الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى وسفر الأعمال فى قوائم التلاميذ الأربع باسم متى(4)، ويذكر المؤرخون إنه بشر فى اليهودية وبلاد فارس وبارثيا(5).
2- كاتب الإنجيل الأول (جامعه ومدونه بالروح القدس) :
أجمعت الكنيسة منذ البدء على أن كاتب الإنجيل الأول ومدونه بالروح القدس هو القديس متى الرسول تلميذ المسيح وهذا ما يؤكده جميع آباء الكنيسة بدون إستثناء. كما تبرهن نصوص وآيات الإنجيل نفسه على أن كاتبه أحد تلاميذ المسيح الاثنى عشر، وشاهد عيان لأعماله وأقواله.
1)- الدليل الخارجى على أن الكاتب هو القديس متى :
أجمع آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها فى نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثانى الذين كانوا تلاميذ وشهود عيان وخلفاء الرسل على أن الإنجيل الأول قد جمعه ودونه وكتبه بالروح القدس القديس متى تلميذ المسيح ورسوله وأحد الأثنى عشر. كما أجمع على ذلك جميع الآباء الذين استلموا التسليم الرسولى والإنجيل المكتوب من خلفاء تلاميذ الرسل، فى القرون الأولى للميلاد. فقد اقتبس منه واستشهد به جميع هؤلاء الآباء، فقد اقتبس منه إكليمندس الرومانى فى رسالته (2:13، 8:46)، وكذلك أغناطيوس الأنطاكى فى رسائله السبع، ويقتبس منه كاتب رسالة برنابا (14:22) ويقدم هذا الاقتباس بصيغة "مكتوب" والتى تعنى "كتاب مقدس وموحى به"، كذلك يقتبس منه كاتب الدياديكية (3:1-5) وأيضاً بوليكاربوس، وكان هذا الإنجيل هو المصدر الرئيسى الذى أخذ منه يوستينوس الشهيد معلوماته عن أقوال السيد المسيح وأعماله، وقد ضمه تاتيان تلميذ يوستينوس فى كتابه الدياتسرون، وقد بنيت الرسالة المعروفة بالرسالة الثانية لإكليمندس فى مجموعة أقوالها بالدرجة الأولى على هذا الإنجيل، كما استخدم آياته وأقواله ونصوصه كثيراً الكاتب الفالنتينى بتولمى Potmyفى رسالته إلى فلورا فى منتصف القرن الثانى.
وقد ذكر كاتب هذا الإنجيل بالاسم بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس وسامع القديس يوحنا الرسول وجامع التقليد والأقوال عن الذين استمعوا للرسل وقال أن القديس متى "كتب الأقوال باللغة العبرانية"، وذكر فى الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة والسريانية البسيطة وكذلك إيريناؤس أسقف ليون الذى قال "نشر متى إنجيلاً" وترتليان الذى أكد ذلك أيضا، وأوريجانوس الذى قال أن "أول الأناجيل الأربعة التى لم تقبل كنيسة الله سواها، بدون أى نزاع، كتبه متى الذى كان عشاراً ولكنه فيما بعد صار رسولاً ليسوع المسيح" ويوسابيوس القيصرى المؤرخ الكنسى واسع الإطلاع إذ قال "لأن متى الذى كرز أولاً للعبرانيين كتب إنجيله بلغته الوطنية"، والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى الذى تجمع على قانونه جميع الكنائس فى كل أركان الأرض والذى قال "الأناجيل الأربعة هى التى بحسب متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا".
وهكذا تُجمع الكنيسة الأولى على أن كاتب الإنجيل الأول هو القديس متى الرسول. وهذا البرهان يجب أن يوضع فوق كل اعتبار لأنه من غير المعقول أن تكون الكنيسة الأولى التى تسلمته بنفسها من هذا القديس نفسه غير واثقة فيما تسلمته. وهذا البرهان الخارجى يؤكده البرهان الداخلى أيضاً.
2)- الدليل الداخلى :
تبدو لنا من القراءة الأولى لهذا الإنجيل سماته اليهودية واضحة العيان، كما يبدو لنا قدم تدوينه وأن كاتبه يهودى مسيحى من تلاميذ المسيح وشهوده، شهود العيان، الذين عاشوا فى الجليل وتجولوا فى بقية المدن اليهودية فى فلسطين التى كان يعرف أماكنها وجغرافيتها وعاداتها وتقاليدها، كواحد منها. فيه نرى أورشليم لا تزال باقية، قبل أن يدمرها الرومان سنة 70م مما يدل على أن الإنجيل قد كُتب قبل ذلك بكثير، فنرى مبانيها السياسية والدينية ما تزال قائمة ونرى الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين يتجولون فيها، ونرى عمل الكهنوت والذبائح، وإن كان ظلال نبؤات السيد المسيح عن دمار المدينة وزوال الهيكل الوشيكة الوقوع تخيم على الموضوع، فيسجل أقوال السيد عن "أورشليم مدينة الملك العظيم(6)" وتقديم القربان "على المذبح(7)" والحلف "بالهيكل(8)" و"المكان المقدس(9)" وتلميحه لخراب أورشليم عند ذكر نبؤة السيد عن ذلك بقوله "ليفهم القارئ(10)". وهذا الإنجيل وحده الذى يسجل أقوال السيد المسيح عن الناموس "ما جئت لأنقض الناموس والأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل(11)" وعن بدء رسالته أولاً بخراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة(12). كما يسجل أقوال السيد عن جلوس الكتبة والفريسيين على كرسى موسى وحفظ وصاياهم، وكذلك حديثه عن إتمام وصايا موسى(13)، وكذلك أيضا إلتزام السيد المسيح بدفع ضريبة الهيكل مثل سائر اليهود(14)، وافتراض أن يصوم التلاميذ ويحفظوا السبت كيهود وأن يقدموا تقدمات حسب التقليد اليهودى(15).
ويؤكد دائماً من اختياره وتدوينه لآيات معينة ومواقف معينة للسيد المسيح إنه يهودى مسيحى من تلاميذ المسيح وقد كتب لليهود وللمنتصرين من اليهود وليبرهن لهم أن يسوع الناصرى هو النسل الآتى والمسيح الموعود نسل المرأة ونسل إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ووريث عرش داود، فيسجل نسبه من إبراهيم وداود "كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم(16)" ويقسم سلسلة هذا النسب من إبراهيم إلى المسيح بأسلوب ربانى يهودى فى ثلاث حلقات وكل حلقة من أربعة عشر جيلاً "فجميع الأجيال من إبراهيم إلى داود أربعة عشر جيلاً. ومن داود إلى سبى بابل أربعة عشر جيلاً. ومن سبى بابل إلى المسيح أربعة عشراً جيلاً(17)". ويركز على تسجيل نبؤات أنبياء العهد القديم عن السيد المسيح ويطبقها على مواقف حياته وأعماله المختلفة كميلاده من عذراء(18) وفى بيت لحم(19) ودخوله أورشليم الأخير(20)، واستخدم صيغ "لكى يتم" و"حينئذ تم" و"لكى تكمل الكتب" 12 مرة(21) فى حين استخدمها القديس مرقس مرة واحدة".
ويبرهن القديس متى دائماً على أن هذا الإنجيل هو حلقة الوصل بين العهد القديم، الذى اقتبس منه وأستشهد بآياته حوالى أربعين مرة، والعهد الجديد الذى هو الاستمرار الطبيعى له.
كما سجل الأحداث التى جاء فيها ذكر المسيح كملك اليهود، مثل مجيئ المجوس من المشرق والسجود له كملك اليهود(23) ودخوله أورشليم الأخير كملك اليهود(24) ومتمم لما تنبأ به عنه زكريا النبى(25)، وهروبه إلى مصر فى طفولته عند اضطهاد هيرودس له، كملك اليهود، ولجؤه إلى مصر التى كانت ملجأ ومكان عبودية إسرائيل فى القديم، وعودته منها، وهو بذلك يتمم تاريخ إسرائيل ويؤكد ذلك القديس متى باستخدامه قول هوشع النبى عن خروج إسرائيل من مصر كنبؤة عن لجوءالمسيح إليها وعودته منها "لكى يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبى القائل من مصر دعوت ابنى(26)". ويظهر يوحنا المعمدان فى بداية الإنجيل كمكمل لرسالة النبؤة وأنبياء العهد القديم فى إعداد الطريق للمسيح الذى يبدأ رسالته العامة بعد المعمودية والتجربة على الجبل بالموعظة على الجبل التى تطابق الشريعة التى استلمها موسى من الله على جبل سيناء. وتحتوى هذه الموعظة على الناموس الجوهرى لملكوت المسيح، ويدور محورها ومحور الإنجيل أيضا على أن المسيح هو الذى جاء متمماً ومكملاً للناموس والأنبياء ولكن فى صورة جديدة وعهد جديد مبنى على الروحيات والسماويات وتقديم المسيح لذاته وخالى من تقاليد الشيوخ ومفاهيمهم الحرفية الجافة.
كما يُسجل الإنجيل كون المسيح قد جاء كأعظم نبى وملك وكاهن إلى جانب كونه كلمة الله المتجسد، والمسيح المنتظر "أنت المسيح ابن الله الحى(27)".
ويستخدم نفس تعبيرات اليهود دون أن يحاول تفسيرها، مما يدل على أنه من أصل يهودى ويكتب لليهود وللمسيحيين من أصل يهودى، فيسجل قول السيد عن "مدن إسرائيل(28)" وحديث الناس وتعجبهم لأعماله وقولهم "لم يظهر قط مثل هذا فى إسرائيل(29)" وإرسال السيد لتلاميذه إلى "خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة(30)" وتمجيد الشعب لـ "إله إسرائيل(31)"، ووصف أورشليم بـ "المدينة المقدسة(32)"، والإشارة إلى بنى إسرائيل باعتبارهم "بنو الملكوت(33)". ويستخدم الإنجيل تعبير "ملكوت السموات" مثل بقية اليهود، فى حين تستخدم الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى تعبير "ملكوت الله". وبدون كلمات يهودية مثل "راقا(34)" دون أن يترجمها لأنه يكتب لليهود، ولكنه يترجم التعبيرات اليهودية القديمة فقط مثل "عمانوئيل" و"جلجثة" و"إيلى إيلى لم شبقتنى" وذلك لليهود الذين كانوا يعيشون خارج فلسطين. كما لا يفسر اللهجات المحلية كقول الخدم لبطرس "حقاً أنت أيضا منهم فإن لغتك تظهرك(35)". بينما يفسر ذلك القديس مرقس لقرائه غير اليهود بقوله "أنت منهم لأنك جليلى أيضا ولغتك تشبه لغتهم(36)"، ويتكلم عن "أول أيام الفطير(37)" دون تعليق، فى حين يشرح ذلك القديس مرقس "وفى اليوم الأول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح(38)".
ويتكلم أيضا عن العادات اليهودية دون محاولة تفسيرها كشخص عاشها ويكتب لأناس يعيشونها، فى حين آلهتكم الإنجيليين الثلاثة الآخرين كانوا يفسرونها، وعلى سبيل المثال فعندما يدون الحديث عن الأكل بأيدى غير مغسولة ينقل قول شيوخ اليهود للمسيح "لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ. فأنهم لا يغسلون أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزاً(39)"، وذلك دون تفسير أو تعليق فى حين يقول القديس مرقس "ولما رأوا بعضاً من تلاميذه يأكلون خبزاً بأيد دنسة أى غير مغسولة لاموا. لأن الفريسيين وكل اليهود إن لم يغسلوا أيديهم باعتناء لا يأكلون. متمسكين بتقليد الشيوخ. ومن السوق إن لم يغسلوا لا يأكلون. وأشياء أخرى كثيرة تسلموها للتمسك بها من غسل كؤوس وأباريق وآنية نحاس وأسرة(40)". فهو يشرح لأناس أمور لا يعرفونها.
3- عالمية الإنجيل :
وإلى جانب تركيز القديس متى على تسجيل أقوال السيد المسيح التى تميل إلى القومية كمحور أمال إسرائيل، فهو يدون أيضا وبغزارة أقوال السيد وتعاليمه عن عالمية وكونية الإنجيل والمدى غير المحدود لرسالته باعتباره مسيح العالم كله، مسيح الكون كله، فيذكر مجيئ المجوس من المشرق كباكورة الأمم ليسجدوا له ويقدموا له البيعة، ولجوء المسيح إلى مصر عند اضطهاد هيرودس له، ويذكر توبيخ المسيح لشيوخ اليهود وإعلانه طردهم من الملكوت ودخول الأمم فيه، ويمدح غيمان قائد المئة الأممى الذى فاق فى إيمانه بنى إسرائيل "الحق أقول لكم لم أجد ولا فى إسرائيل إيماناً بمقدار هذا"، ثم يضيف "وأقول لكم أن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب فى ملكوت السموات أما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية(41)" وفى مثل الكرامين الذين قتلوا المرسلين إليهم يوبخ اليهود على جلدهم ورجمهم وقتلهم للأنبياء وللرسل الذين أرسلوا إليهم بقوله "إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمه تعمل إثماره"(42). ويذكر رفض اليهود للسيد فى الجليل واليهودية ومحاولاتهم المتكررة لقتله وإنذار السيد لهم وتحذيرهم، بل وتفوق بعض الأمم عليهم فى الإيمان "رجال نينوى سيقومون فى الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا. ملكة التيمن ستقوم فى الدين على هذا الجيل وتدينه. لأنها أتت من أقاصى الأرض لتسمع حكمه سليمان. وهوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا"(43).
كما يسجل ويلات السيد لقاده وشيوخ إسرائيل "ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المرأوون لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السموات قدام الناس.."(44) إلى آخر سلسلة الويلات التى صبها عليهم بسبب انحرافهم عن طريق الملكوت ورفضهم له، والتى وصلت الذروة بإعلانه عقابهم على أعمالهم الشريرة وأنباؤه لهم بخراب أورشليم، مدينتهم المقدسة، الوشيك "يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة أفراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً"(45). ثم يذكر ويلات السيد على المدن التى صنع فيها أكثر قواته ولم تتب "ويل لك يا كورزين. ويل لك يا بيت صيدا. لأنه لو صنعت فى صور وصيدا القوات المصنوعة فيكما لتابتا قديماً فى المسوح والرماد.. وأنت يا كفر ناحوم المرتفعة إلى السماء ستهبطين إلى الهاوية. لأنه لو صنعت فى سدوم القوات المصنوعة فيك لبقيت إلى اليوم"(46).
4- الإنجيل الآرامى والإنجيل اليونانى:
تكلم جميع الأباء الذين ذكروا الإنجيل للقديس متى بالاسم عن الأصل الآرامى أو العبرى الذى لهذا الإنجيل، وعلى رأس هؤلاء الآباء بابياس وإيريناؤس وبانتينوس مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية وأوريجانوس وابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص وجيروم سكرتير بابا روما. وقد ناقش العلماء هذه المسألة كثيراً، وكانت نتيجة دراستهم كالآتى:
إن الإنجيل اليونانى والذى كان بين أيدى أباء الكنيسة منذ فجرها وما يزال بين أيدينا برغم وضوح أصله السامى العبرى اليهودى وثقافة كاتبة اليهودية العبرية والملىء ايضاً بالعبارات والاصطلاحات السامية اليهودية والذى يبدو واضحاً أن سلسلة الأنسياب فيه وكذلك بقية الإصحاح الأول والثانى مأخوذان من أصل أرامى، إلا أنه مكتوب أصلاً باللغة اليونانية، فقد دُون وكتب فى الأصل باللغة اليونانية وإن كاتبه عبرى أرامى يهودى وكل ما فيه قد حدث وتم فى فلسطين، وليس قيه سمات الترجمة، بل على العكس تماماً إذ توجد فيه كلمات يونانية لا يوجد موازى لها فى الآرامية، كما أقتبس كثيراً، عند الإشارة لنبوات العهد القديم عن المسيح، من الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية Lxx، كما أقتبس أيضاً من الأصل العبرى. وهناك أيضاً بعض الكلمات العبرية والعادات التى شرحها مثل قول السيد "إيلى إيلى لما شبقتنى أى إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى"(48)، وكذلك قوله "وكان الوالى معتاداً فى العيد أن يطلق للجميع أسيرا واحداً من ارادُوه"(49)، وأيضا قوله "فشاع هذا القول عند اليهود إلى هذا اليوم"(50)، وهذا يدل على إن القديس متى قد دون الإنجيل باليونانية وهو يضع فى اعتباره المسيحيين خارج فلسطين.
تؤكد جميع الاقتباسات التى أقتبسها الأباء منذ فجر المسيحية وما بعد ذلك أنها مقتبسة من هذا الإنجيل اليونانى الذى كان مع الأباء وما يزال بين أيدينا.
وقد أكد الأباء أنفسهم، والذين اقتبسوا من الإنجيل اليونانى، والذى لم يكن بين أيديهم سواه أنهم اقتبسوا من الإنجيل الذى دونه القديس متى. كما أكدوا أن الإنجيل الذى كتب بالآرامية أو العبرية قد عرفوا عنه بالتقليد ولكنهم لم يروه وإنما رآه البعض مثل العلامة بنتينوس فى جنوب الجزيرة العبية، وأيضا القديس جيروم الذى قال إنه رآه عند جماعة الابيونيين فى سوريا ولكنه عاد وصرح بعد ذلك إنه لم يكن الإنجيل للقديس متى بل إ،جيل العبرانيين وهو نسخة مشوهة عن إنجيل متى(51).
وقد ثار جدال حول عبارة بابياس "كتب متى الأقوال الإلهية باللغة العبرانية وفسرها كل واحد على قدر استطاعته"(52)، وتشبعت آراء العلماء والدارسين حولها. ولكن هناك كثيرين غيره من الآباء بالإنجيل العبرى أو الآرامي.
وهناك حقيقة هامة يجب أن لا تغيب عن أبصارنا مطلقاً، وهى أن جميع الآباء سواء الذين أشاروا إلى الإنجيل العبرى أو غيرهم لم يكن لديهم سوى الإنجيل اليونانى والذى اقتبسوا منه وأشاروا انه هو الإنجيل الذى دونه القديس متى، وإن أقدم المخطوطات التى وجدت وترجع للقرن الثانى لهذا الإنجيل مكتوبة باليونانية وكذلك أقدم الترجمات مترجمة أيضا عن اليونانية، وان الكنيسة تستخدم فى قراءاتها فى الخدمة الليتورجية سوى النص اليونانى، ولم تستخدم مطلقاً أى نص عبرى للقديس متى أو غيره من كتاب الأناجيل.
ويقدم كثيرين من العلماء تاريخين لتدوين هذا الإنجيل الأول هو ما بين 40 و 45م والثانى هو ما بين 60 و65م، إلى جانب أن كثيرين من العلماء يؤكدون أن القديس متى دون الإنجيل أولاً باللغة الإجرامية فى فلسطين وبعد ذلك دون الإنجيل ثانية باللغة اليونانية دون التقيد بما دونه سابقاً بالآرامية، فهو لم يترجم النص العبرى إلى اليونانية، بل دون الإنجيل واضعاً فى اعتباره عند الكتابة إنه يقدم الإنجيل ليس لمسيحى فلسطين فقط بل لكل المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودى فى كل العالم.
وعلى كل حال فقد برهنت كل الأدلة على أن الكنيسة وكل آبائها وكتابها لم يستخدموا سوى هذا الإنجيل اليونانى مؤكدين جميعاً بالدليل والبرهان أن جامعة ومدونة وكاتبة بالروح القديس متى تلميذ المسيح ورسوله.
ويجب أن نضع فى الاعتبار أيضا أن هذا الإنجيل قد دون فى الفترة الانتقالية للمسيحية التى لم تكن قد انفصلت نهائياً عن اليهودية حين كان المسيحيون واليهود لا يزالون يعبدون معاً.
5- أهم مخطوطات الإنجيل للقديس متى:
كان الإنجيل للقديس متى هو أكثر الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى استخداما وانتشارا فى الكنيسة الأولى ويرجع أقدم اقتباس منه لسنة 95م كما يرجع استخدامه الكنسى لما قبل سنة 70م، أما أقدم مخطوطاته فترجع لسنة 200م ويوجد له فى المتاحف أكثر من ألفى مخطوطة. وفيما يلى أهم مخطوطاته:
ا- بردية ب64 وبردية ب67 وترجعان لسنة 200م وتضمان أعداداً من متى 3،5و26، والبردية ب77 وترجع للقرن الثالث وتحتوى على (متى 30:23_39).
ب- بردية ب45 وترجع لسنة 220م وتحتوى على أجزاء كبيرة من الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل، والجزء الخاص بالقديس متى يحتوى على (متى 24:20_32، 13_19، 41:25_39:26)، والبرديات ب1، ب37، ب53، ب70 ويرجعون للقرن الثالث.
جـ- وهناك ست برديات من القرن الرابع هم ب19، ب21، ب25، ب62، ب71، ب86، وهناك خمس مخطوطات بالخط البوصى (058، 160.، 231.، 242.) إلى جانب أهم وأقدم مخطوطتين تضمان كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس وهما المخطوطة (ألف عبرى) السينائية والتى ترجع لسنة 340/ والمخطوطة (B) الفاتيكانية والتى ترجع لما بين سنة 325 و 350م. وإلى جانب هؤلاء يوجد أكثر من ألفى مخطوطة من عصور مختلفة.
(1) متى 9:9
(2) مر 14:2؛ لو 27:5
(3) متى 10:9-13
(4) متى 3:10؛ مر 18:3؛ لو 15:6؛ أع 13:1
(5)Smith, Dict. Of the Bib. Vol. 2p. 274
(6) متى 35:5
(7) متى 23:5
(8) متى 16:23
(9) متى 28:16
(10) متى 15:24
(11) متى 17:5
(12) متى 24:15، 6:10
(13) متى 2:23،3
(14) متى 7:19-9، 23:23
(15) متى 16:6-18؛ 20:24؛ 23:5،24
(16) متى 1:1
(17) متى 17:1
(18) متى 23:1، أش 14:7
(19) متى 7:2؛ ميخا 2:5
(20) متى 54:21
(21) متى 22:1؛ 15:2،17،23؛ 14:4؛ 17:8؛ 17:12؛ 25:13؛ 4:21؛ 56:26؛ 9:27،35.
(23) متى 2:2
(24) متى 54:21
(25) زك 9:9
(26) هو 1:11، متى 15:2
(27) متى 16:16
(28) متى 23:10
(29) متى 33:9
(30) متى 6:10؛ 24:15
(31) متى 31:15
(32) متى 5:4
(33) متى 12:8
(34) متى 22:5
(35) متى 73:26
(36) مر 7:14
(37) متى 17:26
(38) مر 12:14
(39) متى 2:15،3
(40) مر 2:7،3 
لة خارجية فعلي سبيل المثال ليس الحصر

*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*من كاتب انجيل يوحنا*

*انجيل**يوحنا**كيف كتب و كيف وصل**إلينا*
*القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو**الخير*​


بعد أن دُونت الأناجيل الثلاثة الولى قبل سنة 70م، دون القديس يوحنا تلميذ الرب والرسول الذى كان أحد التلاميذ الثلاثة المقربين من الرب، بل والتلميذ الذى كان الرب يحبه والذى اتكأ على صدره وقت العشاء، والذى سلمه السيد المسيح والدته وهو على الصليب ليرعاها كأمه. وقد دون الإنجيل فى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى حيث كان التلميذ الوحيد الباقى من تلاميذ الرب على قيد الحياة، فقد سبق أن وعده الرب بالعمر الطويل(240). وكان القديس يوحنا بطبيعته مؤهلاً من الروح القدس ليحفظ أعمق كلمات السيد المسيح اللاهوتية والروحية، وقد دون الإنجيل كما قال فى نهايته "وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا إن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكى تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة بأسمه(241)". ولأنه دون هذا الإنجيل بهدف تأكيد الإيمان بأن يسوع هو "المسيح ابن الله"، كما دونه بعد انتشار الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى بسنوات، لذا فقد تجنب ذكر أكثر ما دُون فيها وركز على تدوين أعمال السيد وأقواله التى تمت فى قانا الجليل واليهودية والسامرة وبيت عنيا وحواراته مع رؤساء اليهود فى أورشليم والهيكل وخطابه الوداعى الطويل بعد العشاء وصلاته الأخيرة قبل القبض عليه، كما دون شهادة يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح كحمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم وكونه ابن الله النازل من السماء. وقد بدأ القديس يوحنا هذا الإنجيل بمقدمة لاهوتية تبرهن كون المسيح "كلمة الله" الأزلى والخالق الذى نزل فى ملء الزمان و"إتخذ جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده(242)". وقد ركز على تسجيل أقوال المسيح التى تعلن إنه "كلمة الله" و"ابن الله" و"نور العالم" و"مخلص العالم" و"الواحد مع الآب" فى الجوهر والإرادة والعمل، و"الطريق والحق والحياة" و"حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" و"الراعى الصالح" و"الملك السمائى" و"النازل من فوق" و"ماء الحياة" و"خبز الحياة" و"شافى الأمراض الميئوس من شفائها" و"خالق العينين للأعمى" و"محى الميت الذى تعفن جسده" وكلى القدرة الذى لا يستحيل عليه شئ "مهما عمل ذاك (الله الآب) فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك(243)" وكلى المعرفة الذى لا يخفى عليه شئ، ومرسل الروح القدس، والموجود فى كل مكان، فى السماء وعلى الأرض فى آن واحد، … إلخ. ومن ثم فقد وصفه بعض آباء الكنيسة مثل إكليمندس الأسكندرى "بالإنجيل الروحى"، فهو "قدس أقداس" الأناجيل الأربعة بل والعهد الجديد.
وكما ركز القديس يوحنا على لاهوت المسيح فقد ركز أنها على ناسوته وإنسانيته وسجل أقوال كثيرة للرب عن تعبه وآلامه وجوعه وعطشه وأكله وشربه وكماله الجسمانى كإنسان مكون من لحم ودم وعظام، وكماله الإنسانى كإنسان مكون من جسد ونفس وروح. فقد سجل القديس يوحنا أقوال السيد وأعماله التى تبرهن على أنه ابن الله وكلمة الله الذاتى الذى نزل من السماء وحل بين البشر فى صورة إنسان بعد أن إتخذ جسداً "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا"، ومن ثم فقد قدم المسيح الإله والإنسان، الإله المتجسد، الذى كان هو ابن الله وكلمة الله وابن الإنسان وآدم الثانى، كلمة الله الذى صار جسداً وابن الإنسان الآتي على سحاب السماء وديان البشرية.
وقد دون القديس يوحنا الإنجيل الرابع وكتبه بالروح القدس، والقديس يوحنا هو الوحيد من الإنجيليين الأربعة الذى ذكر ودون أقوال السيد المسيح عن إرساله للروح القدس من الآب، ضمن خطابه الوداعى الطويل بعد العشاء الأخير وأوضح فيه عمل الروح القدس فى التلاميذ والرسل أثناء شهادتهم للمسيح ودوره معهم : "يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم"، "فهو يشهد لى"، "فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق … ويخبركم بأمور آتية ذاك يمجدنى لأن يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم(244)". وهذا ما عمل الروح القدس تماماً مع القديس يوحنا أثناء كرازته وعند تدوينه للإنجيل، فقد علمه ما لم يكن يعلمه وذكره بما قاله وعمله الرب وشهد للسيد المسيح ومجده. كان الروح القدس هو ضامن الحق للصورة الإلهية فى الإنجيل الرابع وفى كل العهد الجديد، هذه الصورة التى لا يمكن لفنان مهما كان إيداعه فى فنه أن يرسمها بدون وحى إلهى وعمل الروح القدس، وقد أصبح الإنجيل الرابع وكل العهد الجديد، كما يقول المؤرخ الكنسى فيليب شاف لغز فى تاريخ الأدب وغير قابل للحل العقلى.
وقد آمنت الكنيسة ولمدة ثمانية عشر قرنأ تقريباً على امرأة كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو القديس يوحنا الرسول، تلميذ المسيح الذى كان يحبه إلى امرأة جاء من يدعى إيفانسون Evansonالإنجليزى (1792م) وقال بناء على ما تصور إنه اختلاف بين أسلوب سفر الرؤيا وأسلوب الإنجيل الرابع وزعم امرأة هذا الإنجيل لم يكتبه القديس يوحنا بل كتبه فيلسوف أفلاطونى من القرن الثانى، وانقسمت أراء النقاد بعد ذلك ودار بينهم صراع ما تزال آثاره موجودة، وتلقف أراء النقاد هذه بعض المهتمين بدراسة مقارنة الأديان فى الشرق دون امرأة يهتموا بالمرة بالبراهين التى قدمها علماء الكنيسة أو بما تطورت إليه أراء هؤلاء النقاد بعد ذلك لأنها لا تحقق أهدافهم. وقد تراجع النقاد ومن تبعهم من العلماء عن هذه الآراء أمام البراهين الساطعة التى تأكدت تباعاً حتى وصلوا إلى حقيقة هامة ومجمع عليها، وهى أن هذا الإنجيل، الرابع وثيق الصلة بالقديس يوحنا ولا يبعد عنه بأى حال من الأحوال، فقد خرج من دائرته ومن تسليمه ومن تعليمه. وانقسمت أراء هؤلاء النقاد والعلماء إلى ثلاثة اتجاهات كلها تبدأ من القديس يوحنا وتنتهى إليه، وهى :
أن القديس يوحنا قد كتب هذا الإنجيل بمعونة أحد تلاميذه الذين كانوا معه، وهذا التلميذ لم يذكر اسمه وتحت ضغط القديس يوحنا لم يجعل أسمه، اسم القديس يوحنا، واضحاً فى طيات الكتاب.
أن واحداً من تلاميذ القديس يوحنا قد جمع هذا الإنجيل واستخدم فى ذلك مذكرات أو مواعظ القديس يوحنا التى سمعها منه.
إنه كانت هناك مدرسة أسمها مدرسة يوحنا انتشرت فيها أفكار ومواعظ ومذكرات القديس يوحنا عن السيد المسيح، وهذه المدرسة هى المسئولة عن جمع هذا الإنجيل وكتابته.
ولكننا نؤمن إيمان راسخ مبنى على الحق والواقع ومؤيد بالدليل والبرهان على أن مدون هذا الإنجيل، الرابع، وكاتبه بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا، وبنفسه، سواء كان قد كتبه بقلمه أو أملاه على أحد تلاميذه.
1- البرهان الخارجى على امرأة كاتب الإنجيل هو القديس يوحنا :
والبرهان الخارجى على امرأة القديس يوحنا هو مدون الإنجيل الرابع يتأكد لنا من الانتشار الواسع واستخدام آباء الكنيسة له منذ نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثانى وكذلك انتشاره فى أوساط الهراطقة واستخدام أعداء المسيحية والوثنيين له، وكذلك ترجمته إلى أقدم الترجمات (السريانية واللاتينية والقبطية) ووجوده فى أقدم المخطوطات القديمة، بل أن أقدم مخطوطة للعهد الجديد على الإطلاق هى لهذا الإنجيل وترجع لما بين 117 و135م.
_أولاً : الآباء الرسوليين :_
كان مضمون وجوهر الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فى فكر هؤلاء الآباء وعقولهم، وعلى الرغم من انهم لم يقتبسوا من آياته مباشرة إلا أنهم استخدموا جوهرها ومضمونها مما يدل على وجود الإنجيل نفسه فى محيطهم ووسطهم.
(1)- إكليمندس الرومانى (95م) : والذى نجد فى رسالته إلى كورنثوس أربعة نصوص متأثرة بصورة واضحة بآيات الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا :
"يتمجد اسم الرب الحقيقى الوحيد" (1:43) مع يو 28:12 "أيها الآب مجد إسمك" يو 3:17 "أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك".
"من كان له حب فى المسيح فليحفظ وصايا المسيح" (1:49) مع يو 15:14 "إن كنتم تحبونى فأحفظوا وصاياى".
يسوع أعطى من جسده من أجل أجسادنا" (6:49) مع يو 51:16 "والخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم".
"طهرنا بتطهير حقك" (2:60) مع يو 17ك17 "قدسهم فى حقك".
(2)- رسالة برنابا (حوالى 100م) :يستخدم كاتب الرسالة نفس فكر المسيح فى حديثه مع نيقوديموس فى شرح العلاقة الرمزية بين الحية النحاسية التى رفعها موسى فى البرية وبين مجد المسيح على الصليب "فقال لهم موسى : عندما يلسع أحدكم فليتقدم من الحية المرفوعة على الخشبة وليأمل فى إيمان بأنه رغم ميته قادرة أن تعطى حياة وسيخلص فى الحال. وفعلوا هكذا. فى هذا أيضا لديكم مجد يسوع ثانية، لأن كل الأشياء فيه وله" (17:12) مع يو 14:3 "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى امرأة يرفع ابن الإنسان".
(3)- أغناطيوس الأنطاكى :تلميذ بطرس الرسول وقد استخدم جوهر آيات القديس يوحنا ونفس لغته يقول فى رسالته إلى مجنيسيا (1:7) "وكما كان الرب متحداً مع الآب ولم يفعل شيئاً بدونه سواء بذاته أو من خلال الرسل، كذلك أنتم لا تفعلوا شيئاً بدون الأسقف والقسوس" مع يو 19:5 "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" يو 28:8 "ولست أفعل شيئاً من نفسى بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمنى أبى".
ويقول فى رسالته إلى روما "رئيس هذا العالم يريد أن يخطفنى … لا يوجد فىّ نار الحب للأشياء المادية ولكن فقط ماء حى … أريد خبز الله الذى هو جسد يسوع المسيح". وهذه التعبيرات "رئيس هذا العالم"، "ماء حى"، "خبز الله" مأخوذة من أقوال السيد المسيح المدونة فى الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا (يو 30:14؛ 31:12؛ 11:16؛ 10:4؛ 38:7؛ 36:36). ويقول فى الرسالة إلى فيلادلفيا (1:9) "هو باب الآب" مع يو 9:10 "أنا هو الباب".
ويقول فى الرسالة إلى أفسس (1:6) "لأن كل من يرسله رب البيت ليدبر شئونه يجب امرأة نقبله كما نقبل الذى أرسله" مع يو 20:13 "الذى يقبل من أرسله يقبلنى. والذى يقبلنى يقبل الذى أرسلنى".
(4)- كتاب الراعى الهرماس (100-145م) :يستخدم روح وجوهر الإنجيل فى قوله "لا يقدر الإنسان أن يدخل ملكوت الله إلا من خلال اسم أبنه، الذى هو محبوبه … الباب هو ابن الله، هذا هو المخل الوحيد للرب. لا يمكن لإنسان امرأة يدخل إليه إلا من خلال أبنه" (مثل 9ف 5:2) مع يو 6:14 "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى".
ويقول فى مثل 5 ف 3:6 "عندما طهر خطايا الشعب أراهم طريق الحياة وأعطاهم الناموس الذى تسلمه من أبيه".
(5)- الدياديكية (100م) :والتى نجد فيها ظلال الإنجيل الرابع إذ أن كليهما يستخدمان لغة واحدة فى الافخارستيا، وقد جاء فيها "وكما أن هذا الخبز كان منثوراً فوق الجبال ولكنه جمع معاً وصار خبزاً واحداً" (4:9) مع يو 52:11 "ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد"، وجاء "نقدم لك الشكر أيها الآب القدوس من اجل أسمك القدوس الذى جعلته يسكن فى قلوبنا" مع يو 11:17 "أيها الآب القدوس أحفظه فى أسمك". وجاء فى (5:10) "تذكر يا رب كنيستك لتخلصها من كل شر وتكملها فى حبك" مع يو 15:17 "أسأل … أن تحفظهم من الشرير … ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به".
_ثانياً : تلاميذ القديس يوحنا (الشيوخ) :_
يقول إريناؤس أسقف ليون (Adr. Haer. 2:22) وينقل عنه يوسابيوس القيصرى أن القديس يوحنا سلم لتلاميذه، الشيوخ، الإنجيل مكتوباً "جميع الشيوخ الذين رافقوا يوحنا تلميذ الرب فى آسيا يحملون الشهادة أن يوحنا سلمه (أى الإنجيل) إليهم. لأنه بقى معهم حتى حكم تراجان(245)".
ومن هؤلاء التلاميذ بوليكاربوس الذى أقتبس من رسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى وكانت روح الإنجيل متجلية بوضوح فى رسالته.
_ثالثاً: البردية إيجرتون 2 __Pap. Egerton 2__:_
والتى يرى غالبيه العلماء إنها ترجع لنهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثانى وأكثرهم تطرفاً رجع بها إلى ما قبل سنه 150م، ومحفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى بلندن وتتكون من ورقتين وثالثه تالفة وتحتوى على نصوص من الأناجيل الأربعة منها أربعه نصوص تتطابق مع ( يوحنا 39:5، 45، 29:9، 30:7، 39:10 ) وهذه هى: "قال ( يسوع ) لحكام الشعب هذه الكلمة فتشوا الكتب التى تظنون أن لكم فيها حياه. فهى التى تشهد لى"، " لا تظنوا إنى جئت لأشكوكم إلى الآب، يوجد الذى يشكوكم وهو موسى الذى عليه رجاؤكم"، "نحن نعلم إن موسى كلمه الله، وأما أنت فلا نعلم ( من أين أنت ) فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم لقد قام الاتهام الآن على عدم إيمانكم..."، لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى لآبائكم".
_رابعاً: مخطوطة جون ريلاندز ( ب 52 ) __P 52__:_
والتى تحتوى على ( يوحنا 31:18 – 34، 37-38) وقد اكتشفت فى صحراء الفيوم بمصر سنه 1935م ويؤرخها معظم العلماء بسنه 125م، وهى من أقوى الأدلة على سرعة وكثافة انتشار الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وعلى إنه قد كتب قبل نهاية القرن الأول، فإذا كان الإنجيل قد كتب فى أفسس بآسيا الصغرى وأنتشر فى مصر فى مثل هذا التاريخ، فهذا يعنى إنه كتب قبل ذلك على الأقل بحوالى 30 سنه أو أكثر.
_خامساً: يوستينوس الشهيد :_
والذى كتب فى النصف الأول من القرن الثانى والذى يعتبر اقتباسه من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا برهاناً حاسماً على انتشار هذا الإنجيل فى بداية القرن الثانى وبالتالى وجوده قبل ذلك فى نهاية القرن الأول. وقد حاول بعض النقاد أن يبطلوا هذا البرهان، الذى برهن عليه بصوره حاسمة وقاطعه ساندى Sanday فى إنجلترا وعذار ابوت Ezra Abbot فى أمريكا، ولم يستطيعوا. وفيما يلى أهم اقتباساته من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، وإن كان يعتمد على الذاكرة فى اقتباسه أكثر من النقل من الإنجيل مباشرة:
يقول فى الدفاع 61:1 "لأن المسيح قال أيضاً: أن لم تولدوا ثانية لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات، وهذا يعنى إنه من المستحيل لأولئك الذين ولدوا مرة أن يدخلوا أرحام أمهاتهم".
وهذا النص مأخوذ مباشرة من ( يوحنا 3:3-5) "إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله. قال له نيقوديموس كيف يمكن الإنسان أن يولد وهو شيخ؟ ألعله يقدر أن يدخل بطن أمه ثانيه ويولد؟ أجاب يسوع… أن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله".
وقد حاول بعض النقاد أن يوهموا بأن يوستينوس قد استعان بما جاء فى (متى 3:18) "أن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات"، ولكن هذه المحاوله باءت بالفشل لأن نص يوستينوس ينفق فى المعنى والمضمون والنص مع القديس يوحنا لأن كليهما يتكلمان عن الولاده الآباء من الماء والروح، كما أن يوستينوس يلمح لقول نيقوديموس عن فكره الرجوع لبطن الأم أو الأرحام، فى حين أن نص الإنجيل للقديس متى يتكلم عن البساطه ونقاوه القلب، إذ يقول "فى تلك الساعه تقدم التلاميذ إلى يسوع قائلين فمن هو أعظم فى ملكوت السموات. فدعا يسوع إليه ولداً وأقامه فى وسطهم. وقال الحق أقول لكم إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات. فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الأعظم فى ملكوت السموات" (متى 1:18-4).
جاء فى حوار 88 "ولكنه (يوحنا المعمدان) صاح لهم: أنا لست المسيح، بل صوت صارخ، لأن الذى هو أقوى منى سيأتى الذى لست بمستحق أن أحمل حذاءه". وهذا النص مأخوذ من (يوحنا 20:1و 43) "وأقر أنى لست المسيح.. أنا صوت صارخ فى البرية" و (ع27) "هو الذى يأتى بعدى الذى صار قدامى الذى لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه".
وبرغم تقارب نص يوستينوس مع الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، إلا إنه متفق بصوره أدق وأقوى مع القديس يوحنا لأنه استخدم عبارات جاءت فى الإنجيل الرابع فقد "أنا لست المسيح"، "لأن الذى هو أقوى منى سيأتى".
جاء فى دفاع 63:1 "لا يعرفون الآب ولا الأبن، أى اليهود، وهذا يتفق مع ما جاء فى (يوحنا 19:8) "لستم تعرفوننى أنا ولا أبى" و (يوحنا 3:16) "لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفونى". 
جاء فى دفاع 22:1 أن المسيح "شفى كل المقعدين والمشلولين والذين ولدوا عميان" ولم تذكر.
الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى أن المسيح شفى أحد المولودين عميان، بل هذا ما جاء فى الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فقط وبه فصل كامل (ص9) عن المولود أعمى الذى صنع له عينان من طين.
جاء فى دفاع 13:1 "معلمنا هذه الأمور هو يسوع المسيح ولد لهذا الغرض أيضاً وصلب فى حكم بيلاطس البنطى"، واضح هنا إنه يشير لقول المسيح لبيلاطس "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم" (37:18).
جاء فى دفاع 66 "تعلمنا أن الخبز والخمر كانا جسد ودم يسوع الذى صار جسداً" والعبارة الأخيرة "صار جسداً" مأخوذة مباشرة من (يوحنا 14:1) "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا".
جاء فى دفاع 60:1 "أخذ موسى بإلهام الله وتأثيره نحاس وصنع (الحية) على شكل الصليب"، وفى (حوار 91) يشير إلى الحية النحاسية كرمز للصلب والصليب، ويقول أن الحية النحاسية لم تكن هى سبب نجاة من لدغتهم الحيات بل كانت مقصودة "لخلاص أولئك الذين يؤمنون أن الموت قد أعلن أنه سيأتى فى الحية خلال الذى سيصلب" لأن الله "أرسل أبنهُ للعالم ليُصلب. لأن روح النبوة فى موسى لم تعلمنا أن نؤمن بالحية". وهذا مبنى على قول السيد المسيح الذى جاء فى (يوحنا 14:3) "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع أبن الإنسان لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل له الحياة الأبدية".
وهناك برهان حاسم يؤكد لنا وجود الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بين يدى يوستينوس، وهذا البرهان الحاسم هو شرحه لعقيدة "الكلمة Logos" كما جاء فى مقدمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا تماماً.
ا- يقول فى دفاع 23:1 "يسوع المسيح بمعنى أوضح هو أبن الله الوحيد كونه كلمته (Logos) وبكر قوته الذى خلق كل شئ وأقامه به".
ب- ويقول فى 63:1 "كلمة (Logos) الله هو ابنه…".
جـ- ويقول فى 13:2 "نعبد ونحب الكلمة (Logos) الذى من الله وغير المولود وغير المنطوق به، فقد صار بشراً لأجلنا".
د- ويقول فى 5:1 "الكلمة (Logos) ذاته الذى اتخذ شكلاً وصار بشراً ودعى يسوع المسيح".
و- ويقول فى 6:2. "الكلمة الذى كان معه أيضاً".
وهذه التعبيرات "الكلمة" و "أبن الله الوحيد"، الذى خلق كل شئ وأقامه به" و "صار بشرأً" و "إتخذ شكلاً وصار بشراً" خاصة بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، وكلها مأخوذة من الإصحاح الأول. ونظراً للتطابق التام بين هذه النصوص فقد أقر كثيرون من النقاد بصحة استشهاد يوستينوس بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا.
_سادساً: هيراكليون وتفسير الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا:_
كتب هذا الرجل الهيرطوقى، الذى أشرنا إليه أعلاه، تفسيراً للإنجيل يوحنا فى النصف الأول من القرن الثانى، هذا التفسير علق عليه أوريجانوس فيما بعد. وهذا يدل على انتشار الإنجيل فى بداية القرن الثانى بصورة واسعة حتى دعت الحاجة لتفسير آياته. ويعلق على ذلك أحد العلماء ويعدى فولكمار Volkmar بقوله "أيها الإله العظيم إذا كان قد تألف تفسيراً لإنجيل يوحنا فيما بين 125 و 155م ومثل هذا التفسير قد حفظ منه أوريجانوس قطعاً معتبرة، فماذا يبقى لنا للمناقشة ؟".
_سابعاً: ثاؤفيلس أسقف إنطاكية (170-180م):_
الذى أقتبس من الإنجيل لقديس يوحنا بالاسم "فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله، كقول يوحنا، الذى كان أحد الرجال حاملى الروح القدس"(246).
_ثامناً: إيريناؤس أسقف ليون:_
والذى تعتبر شهادته حاسمة ولا جدال فيها لأنه تسلمها من بوليكاريثوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا مباشرة. وكانت شهادته هى شهادة الكنيسة الجامعة فقد كانت مبنية على الرسول يوحنا ذاته الذى لم يكن بينهما سوى حلقة واحدة فقط.
ونظراً لما لشهادته من قيمة فقد حاول النقاد بكل جهدهم أن يقللوا من شأنه ولكنهم فشلوا فشلاً ذريعاً أمام مركزه التاريخى وما كان لديه من وسائل ووثائق كتب بناء على ما جاء فيها دفاعه عن العقيدة فى كتبه ضد الهراطقة. ويقول عن كتابة القديس يوحنا للإنجيل الرابع "نشر يوحنا تلميذ الرب الذى اتكأ على صدره الإنجيل عندما كان فى أفسس فى أسيا".
وقد شهد أيضاً لكتابة القديس يوحنا للإنجيل الرابع تاتيان تلميذ يوستينوس الذى ضم آياته فى كتابه الدياتسرون والوثيقة الموراتورية وترتليان فى شمال أفريقيا وأكليمندس الأسكندرى وأوريجانوس وغيرهم من آباء كنيسة الآرامي ويوسابيوس فى قيصرية وجيروم فى روما وغيرهم من آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها فى القرن الأولى.
_تاسعاً: شهادة الكتب الأبوكريفية والهراطقة وأعداء المسيحية:_
وما يدل على إن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قد كتب ونشر فى نهاية القرن الأول هو انتشاره بصورة واسعة ووجوده فى أيدى كُتاب الكتب الأبوكريفية والهراطقة وأيضاً الوثنيين الذين هاجموا المسيحية.
(1)- العظات الكليمندية : والتى كتبت فى بداية القرن الثانى، والتى أشارت إلى الأناجيل الأربعة بعبارة "أناجيلنا"، ثم اقتبست النصوص التالية من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا:
"خرافى تسمع صوتى" وأيضاً "أنا هو باب الحياة، الذى يدخل بى يدخل إلى الحياة" Hom. 3:52 (يو 7:10،3،9).
"أجاب رّبنا على الذين سألوه بخصوص الرجل الأعمى منذ ولادته، الذى وهب له البصر، والذين سألوا أن كان هذا الرجل قد أخطأ أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى، فأجاب لا هذا الرجل أخطأ ولا أبواه، بل لكى تظهر بواسطته قوة معالجاً خطايا الجهل…" hom. 19 وهذا ما جاء فى (يوحنا 2:9،3).
(2)- كتاب البطاركة الأثنى عشر: والذى كتب فى بداية القرن الثانى وقبل الدمار الثانى لأورشليم سنة 130م هذا الكتاب يتحدث عن المسيح بألقابه التالية "نور العالم"، "المخلص"، "ابن الله"، "الأبن الوحيد"، "حمل الله"، "الله الآتى فى الجسد" ويقول "الروح يشهد للحق" وهذه كلها مأخوذة مباشرة من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا.
(3)- مونتانوس الذى ظهر فى فريجيا سنة 140م وزعم أنه اللوجوس والباراقليط بناء على ما جاء فى الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا. ويرى العلماء إنه كتب فيما بين 120 و 140م.
(4)- مارسيون (140م) الذى قبل الإنجيل للقديس لوقا ورفض الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى، يقول ترتليان مؤكداً وجود الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فى أيامه وقبل أيامه "إذا لم ترفض الكتابات المعارضة لنظامك فقد كان هناك إنجيل يوحنا ليقنعك"(247). وأكد فى رده عليه أنه كان يعرفه ولكنه رفضه(248).
(5)- فالنتينوس (136- 155م) الذى تأثر كثيراً بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وأقتبس منه (5:3،6، 12:9، 11:14) ويقول لإيرناؤس أن أتباع فالنتينوس "يفندون أنفسهم فى المسألة الأكمل للإنجيلى بحسب يوحنا"(249).
(6)- باسيليدس (117 – 138م) : يقول العلامة هيبوليتوس أن باسيليدس أقتبس من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قوله "كان النور الحقيقى الذى ينير كل إنسان آتياً إلى العالم"(250) يقول متى ارنولد M. Arnold فى كتابه "الله والكتاب المقدس" أن باسيليدس كان أمامه الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا (سنة 125م).
(7)- الاوفايتس والذى يقول عنهم إيرناؤس أنهم من أقدم الجماعات الغنوسية ويتحدث عنهم كأسلاف مدرسة فالنتينوس "آبائها وأمهاتها"(251). ويقول عنهم هيبوليتوس أنهم من أقدم الغنوسيين، ويقول أنهم استخدموا شهادات من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وهى (يوحنا 6:3،3:1،4،1:2-11، مع إشارات قوية إلى 
ص35:6،21:8،33:13،9:10،21:4،21:9) ويقتبس أجزاء من كتب The Peratae التى تقتبس تكراراً من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا(252).
(8)- كلسس الأبيقورى: هاجم المسيحية سنة 178م ورد عليه فيما بعد أوريجانوس، وقد هاجم الأناجيل الأربعة والفكر المسيحى والعقيدة المسيحية ككل وأقتبس كثيراً من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا تضمنها رد أوريجانوس عليه. ويدل وجود الإنجيل بين يدى هذا الرجل الوثنى سنة 178م على أن هذا الإنجيل كان منتشراً قبل أيامه بكثير.
_عاشراً: قانون أسفار العهد الجديد:_
كان للإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مكانة ثابتة بين الأناجيل الأربعة التى لم يشك أحد مطلقاً فى وحيها وقانونيتها، فقد وُجد فى أقدم المجموعات، وفى أقدم الترجمات، فقد ترجم إلى السريانية واللاتينية والقبطية فى أقدم ترجماتها، ووجد فى قوائم الكتب القانونية الموحى بها والمقدسة، وأقرته جميع المجامع التى ناقشت قوائم الأسفار القانونية.
_حادى عشر: أقدم المخطوطات:_
ومن أقدم ما يقدم كبرهان حاسم على كتابة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فى القرون الأولى وانتشاره بكثافة فى بداية القرن الثانى هو أن أقدم المخطوطات التى وجدت هى لهذا الإنجيل الرابع فتوجد له البردية (ب52) وترجع لما بين 117 و 135م والبردية (ب66) وترجع لسنة 150م وتشتمل على الإنجيل بالكامل عدا بعض أجزاء تلفت صفحاتها، والبردية (ب75) وترجع لسنة 180م وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا والإنجيل للقديس لوقا، والبردية (ب45) وترجع لسنة 220م وتحتوى على أجزاء من الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل.
وهكذا تدل جميع الأدلة والبراهين على أن الإنجيل الرابع قد كُتب فى نهاية القرن الأول وكان منتشراً وبصورة كبيرة فى بداية القرن الثانى، وكان موجوداً مع أباء الكنيسة والهراطقة وأعداء الكنيسة، وأنه لم يشك أحد ولو للحظة أن مدونه وكاتبه بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا الحبيب تلميذ السيد المسيح ورسوله.
2- البرهان الداخلى:
لم يذكر القديس يوحنا أسمه فى الإنجيل كما لم يضعه على الإنجيل ولكن دون أن يقصد فقد ترك أثاراً على حقيقته وهويته وتقول من هو.
_ا- الإعلان الذاتى فى الإنجيل:_
يقول القديس فى مقدمة الإنجيل "ورأينا مجده مجداً"(253) والرؤيا المقصودة هنا هى الرؤية بالعين، الرؤية الفسيولوجية وليست الرؤيا الروحية، فهو يقول "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده وهذا يعنى أنه، هو، الكاتب، كان أحد شهود العيان، تلاميذ المسيح،كما قال فى رسالته الأولى "الذى سمعناه الذى رأيناه بعيوننا الذى شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا"(254). وما يؤكده سياق نص الاية هو أن الكاتب القديس يريد أن يؤكد للقارئ أن الحقائق المدونة فى الإنجيل موثقة بشهادة شهود العيان ومدونه بواسطة أحد شهود العيان وعند الحديث عن طعم الجندي لجنب السيد المسيح بحربة يقول "لكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بحرية وللوقت خرج دم وماء. والذى عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم"(255)، وهنا نجد كلمات "عاين" و "شهادة" مع تأكيد إنه يقول الحق، وقد كتب ما شاهده وعاينه لكى يؤمن القراء "وهو يعلم إنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم"، وهو يؤكد هنا شهادته، هو، بصفة فردية، كشاهد عيان لما حدث، وبما كتب.
وفى خاتمة الكتاب يقول "هذا هو التلميذ الذى يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا. ونعلم أن شهادته حق"(256). وهذه الآية تؤكد بصورة مطلقة وحاسمة أن كاتب الإنجيل هو شاهد عيان، فقد شاهد وشهد بكل ما كتبه فى الإنجيل.
وكشاهد عيان يذكر الزمان والمكان والتفاصيل الدقيقة، فيقول "وفى الغد"(257)، "وجاء إلى يسوع ليلا(258)، "وبعد اليومين خرج"(259)، "فى الساعة السابعة"(260)، "ولما كان المساء"(261)، "وفى اليوم الثالث كان عرس فى قانا الجليل(262)"، "هذا قاله يسوع فى الخزانة وهو يعلم فى الهيكل(263)"، "وكان يسوع يتمشى فى الهيكل فى رواق سليمان(264)"، "ولم يكن قد جاء إلى القرية بل كان فى المكان الذى لاقته فيه مرثا(265)"، وكذلك يذكر الأعداد "وكانت ستة أجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود يسع كل واحد مطرين أو ثلاثة(266)"، "فلما كانوا قد جدفوا نحو خمسة وعشرين أو ثلاثين غلوة(267)"، "أما التلاميذ الآخرون فجاءوا بالسفينة لأنهم لم يكونوا بعيدين عن الأرض إلا نحو مئتى ذراع(268)"، "وجذب الشبكة إلى الأرض ممتلئة سمكاً كبيراً مئة وثلاثاً وخمسين(269)"، هذه الأرقام التى ذكرها والأوقات وتحديد الأماكن بكل دقة تدل دلالة قاطعة على أن الكاتب القديس عاشها بنفسه وشاهدها كشاهد عيان وكان أحد التلاميذ الأثنا عشر الذين عاشوا مع السيد المسيح ورافقوه فى كل مكان ذهب إليه.
ومن التفصيلات الدقيقة التى تؤكد وتقطع بأن الكاتب كان موجوداً شخصياً وعايش الأحداث كشاهد عيان تحديده للخمسة أرغفة بأنها كانت "أرغفة شعير(270)" ووصفه للطيب الذى "امتلأ البيت من رائحته(271)" وإيماء بطرس غليه للسؤال عن الخائن(272)، ووصفه لرد فعل الجنود عند القبض على المسيح(273)، وذكره لوزن الأطياب التى استخدمت فى تكفين المسيح "مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة منا(274)".
وكان للكاتب القديس ملاحظاته الخاصة على ردود أفعال التلاميذ فى المواقف المختلفة. بعد تحويل الماء إلى خمر يقول "وأظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه(275)"، ولما كان مع المرأة السامرية "كانوا يتعجبون أنه يتكلم مع امرأة(276)"، وعندما نظروه ماشياً على الماء "خافوا"، ويعلق على بعض الأحداث بقوله "هذه الأمور لم يفهمها تلاميذه أولاً. ولكن لما تمجد يسوع حينئذ تذكروا أن هذه كانت مكتوبة عنه(278)"، كما كان له ملاحظاته على ردود أفعال السيد المسيح نفسه(279)، بل وقد ذكر أسماء أشخاص من التلاميذ وغيرهم فى مواقف معينة، وهذه الأسماء لم تذكر فى نفس المواقف فى الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى؛ ففى معجزة إشباع الجموع يذكر فيلبس وأندراوس(280)، ويذكر مريم أخت ليعازر التى دهنت المسيح بالطيب، كما يذكر اسم خادم رئيس الكهنة الذى قطع بطرس أذنه بالسيف وقت القبض على السيد المسيح(282)، ويذكر أسماء نثنائيل ونيقوديموس ولعازر الذين لم يذكروا فى الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى. والواضح أن أسلوب الكتابة عن هؤلاء الأشخاص أن الكاتب يعرفهم جيداً وبصفة شخصية، وكان حاضراً لتلك الأحداث التى كتب عنها بدقة وتفصيل.
_ب- التلميذ المحبوب. من هو ؟_
يذكر الإنجيل هذا التلميذ المحبوب "الذى كان يسوع يحبه" فى خمسة مواقف هامة وكل منهم له مغزاه الخاص؛ وأول ما يذكر يذكر فى العشاء الربانى كأقرب واحد من السيد المسيح "وكان متكئاً فى حضن يسوع"، وعند حديث الرب عن التلميذ الخائن "وقال الحق الحق أقول لكم أن واحداً منكم سيسلمنى"، يقول الكاتب "وكان متكئاً فى حضن يسوع واحداً من تلاميذه كان يسوع يحبه. فأومأ إليه سمعان بطرس أن يسأل من عسى أن يكون الذى قال عنه. فاتكأ ذاك (التلميذ المحبوب) على صدر يسوع وقال له يا سيد من هو ؟(283)". إنه هنا أقرب التلاميذ إلى السيد والوحيد منهم الذى تجاسر على سؤاله عن الخائن. وهناك ملحوظة ذات اعتبار وهى ارتباطه بالقديس بطرس الذى أومأ إليه أن يسأل السيد. والموقف الثانى الذى يذكر فيه عند الصليب حيث نرى ثقة الرب فيه وهو يضع أمه القديسة العذراء فى أمانته وتحت رعايته "فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذى كان يحبه واقفاً قال لأمه يا امرأة هوذا أبنك. ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا أمك. ومن تلك الساعة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته(284)". وفى الموقف الثالث عندما ذهبت المجدلية إلى قبر المسيح ووجدت الحجر مرفوعاً والقبر خالياً من الجسد فذهبت إلى بطرس وهذا التلميذ بصفة خاصة لتخبرهما بذلك "فركضت وجاءت إلى سمعان بطرس وإلى التلميذ الآخر الذى كان يسوع يحبه وقالت لهما اخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه(285)"، وذهب الإثنان إلى القبر وبعدما شاهدا ما يبرهن على قيامة الرب يركز الكاتب فى تعليقه على هذا التلميذ فقط بقوله "ورأى فآمن(286)". أما الموقف الرابع فهو عندما ذهب سبعة من التلاميذ ليصطادوا على بحر طبرية بعد القيامة وظهور الرب لهم، وهؤلاء التلاميذ هم "سمعان بطرس وتوما الذى يقال له التوأم ونثنائيل الذى من قانا الجليل وأبنا زبدى وأثنان آخران من تلاميذه". ونلاحظ هنا أنه يذكر أسماء ثلاثة من التلاميذ، ويذكر لقب يعقوب ويوحنا "ابنا زبدى" فقط دون أن يذكر أسماء، ثم يشير فقط إلى "اثنان آخران من تلاميذه" قد لا يكونا من التلاميذ الاثنى عشر. والموقف الخامس والأخير هو عندما ظهر الرب لهؤلاء التلاميذ السبعة ودار حديث بينه وبين بطرس عرف فيه بطرس من الرب مصيره وكيف سيترك هذا العالم وأراد أن يعرف مصير هذا التلميذ "فالتفت بطرس ونظر التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه … فلما رأى بطرس هذا قال ليسوع يا رب وهذا ماله. قال له يسوع إن كنت أشاء أنه يبقى حتى أجئ فماذا لك. اتبعنى أنت. فشاع هذه القول بين الأخوة إن ذلك التلميذ لا يموت" ثم نعرف أن هذا التلميذ المحبوب هو كاتب هذا الإنجيل "هذا هو التلميذ الذى يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا(287)".
ما سبق يؤكد لنا أن هذا التلميذ المحبوب، بالطبع، كان قريباً من الرب يسوع المسيح وانه كان دائماً مرتبطاً ببطرس (فى العشاء وعند القبر وعند سؤال بطرس للسيد عن مصير هذا التلميذ)، ولم يذكر وحده إلا عند الصليب عندما كان بطرس يتبع الرب من بعيد. وعند محاكمة المسيح كان الاثنان معاً، ولأن هذا التلميذ كان معروفاً من رئيس الكهنة فقد توسط عند البوابة وأدخل بطرس(288) دار رئيس الكهنة. ونعرف من الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى أنه كان على رأس التلاميذ الأثنى عشر دائرة خاصة مقربة من السيد المسيح مكونة من "بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا"، وهؤلاء الثلاثة أصلاً كانوا شركاء فى سفينة لصيد السمك(289)، وقد أخذهم الرب معه فى أخص المواقف، فقد كانوا شركاء فى سفينة لصيد السمك(290) وعلى جبل التجلى(291) وكانوا أقرب التلاميذ إليه فى بستان جثسيمانى قبل القبض عليه مباشرة(292) وكان بطرس ويوحنا بالذات مرتبطين معاً، فقد أرسلهما السيد المسيح وحدهما معاً ليعدا الفصح(293)، وبعد القيامة وحلول الروح القدس كانا دائماً معاً، فقد ذهبا إلى الهيكل معاً عندما حدثت معجزة شفاء المُقعد على بابا الهيكل وحاكمهما رؤساء اليهود معاً(294)، وذهبا إلى السامرة معاً مرسلين من بقية الرسل(295)، ويذكرهما القديس بولس مع "يعقوب أخى الرب" كالأعمدة الثلاثة فى الكنيسة الأولى(296).
والشئ الجدير بالملاحظة هو أن أسم بطرس كان يذكر دائماً أولاً ثم بعد ذلك أسم يوحنا وذلك فى الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى "بطرس ويوحنا"(297)، وفى سفر الأعمال كان بطرس دائما هو المتقدم سواء فى ذكر الأسماء أو فى الفعل "وصعد بطرس ويوحنا"(298)، "أرسلوا إليهم بطرس ويوحنا"(299)، وحتى عندما ذكر القديس بولس يعقوب أخو الرب أول الثلاثة الأعمدة ذكر بطرس بعده ثم يوحنا أخيراً "يعقوب وصفا (بطرس) ويوحنا". وكان القديس بطرس هو المتكلم دائماً. وهنا فى الإنجيل الرابع نجد أن القديس بطرس للتلميذ المحبوب أن يسأل الرب يسوع عمن سيسلمه، وعندما قام المسيح وذهبت المجدلية إلى القبر وجدت الحجر مرفوعاً عن القبر ذهبت إلى بطرس ثم هذا التلميذ، وآتياً إلى القبر وبرغم أن هذا التلميذ سبق بطرس ووصل أولاً ألا أنه لم يدخل القبر إلا بعد أن جاء بطرس ودخل أولاً "فحينئذ دخل أيضاً التلميذ الآخر"(300)، وعند الذهاب للصيد عند بحر طبرية كان بطرس هو الداعى لذلك، ولما ظهر لهم الرب وعرفه هذا التلميذ قبل الجميع أخبر بذلك بطرس أولاً وقبل الجميع "فقال ذلك التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبهُ لبطرس هو الرب"، وعندما كشف الرب لبطرس مصيره وكيف ستنتهى حياته على الأرض أهتم بطرس بمعرفة مصير هذا التلميذ فقط دون بقية التلاميذ.
كل هذا يؤكد أن هذا التلميذ "الذى كان يسوع يحبه" والذى كتب الإنجيل الرابع هو القديس يوحنا ابن زبدى. وما يؤكد هذه الحقيقة أيضاً هو أن القديس يوحنا لم يذكر أسمه بالمرة فلى الإنجيل الرابع، بينما أسمه مذكور فى الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى 20مرة، كما أن يذكر يوحنا المعمدان بأسمه "يوحنا" فقط بدون لقب المعمدان مما يدل على أن يوحنا ابن زبدى كاتب الإنجيل كان معروفاً للجميع وقت كتابة الإنجيل بلقب آخر هو التلميذ المحبوب.
ويجد البعض صعوبة فى أن يصف القديس يوحنا نفسه بالتلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه، ويجد من أيضاً أنه من الصعب أن يكون هذا الحب تفضيلى بمعنى أن الرب فضل يوحنا على بقية التلاميذ. ولكن ما كتبه القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى عن المحبة وحب الله الذى ظهر فى المسيح، وما ركز عليه أيضاً فى الإنجيل الذى كتبه بالروح القدس عن حب الله الأبدى ومحبته للبشرية التى تفوق الوصف "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية"(301)، وكذلك إدراكه لحب السيد المسيح العظيم الذى لا حد له، واقترابه من فكر السيد وعقله وقلبه أنعكس عليه هو نفسه ولهذا صار التلميذ المحبوب، وأشتهر بذلك فى شيخوخته. وكان هذا اللقب علامة تواضع أكثر منه تفضيل فقد أخفى أسمه وذكر ما يمتلكه أكثر من أسمه وأعظم، وهو حب الرب يسوع المسيح له.
_جـ- الخلفية اليهودية الفلسطينية للكاتب:_
بينا أعلاه أن كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو شاهد عيان لما سجله ودونه بالروح القدس فى الإنجيل وأنه يوحنا ابن زبدى تلميذ المسيح وأحد الثلاثة المقربين من الرب والتلميذ "الذى كان يسوع يحبه".
وفيما يلى نقدم الأدلة على أنه كان من يهود فلسطين:
(1) معرفته الدقيقة بالعادات اليهودية:
يقدم القديس يوحنا معلومات دقيقة، وأن كانت بصورة عفوية، وتلقائية عن عادات وشرائع اليهود كيهودى يعرف عادات وشعائر قومه، فيتكلم عن شريعة التطهير "وكانت ستة أجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود"(203)، وحدثت مباحثة من تلاميذ يوحنا مع يهود من جهة التطهير"(203)، وكان فصح اليهود قريباً، فصعد كثيرون من الكور المحيطة إلى أورشليم قبل الفصح ليطهروا أنفسهم"(304)، ويتكلم عن نظرة لليهود للأمم كنجسين "ولم يدخلوا هم (رؤساء اليهود) إلى دار الولاية لكى لا يتنجسوا فيأكلوا الفصح"(205)، ويذكر عادة اليهود فى تكفين الموتى "فأخذوا جسد يسوع ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب كم لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا"(306). ويذكر أهم أعياد اليهود كالفصح والمظال والتجديد ويتكلم عنها بالتفصيل(307). ويتكلم عن الحرم اليهودى من المجمع والذى يعنى القطع من جسم الأمة(308). وذكر عادة اليهود فى عدم بقاء أجسام المحكوم عليه بالإعدام معلقة فى السبت العظيم(309). وتحدث عن فكر اليهود من جهة المرأة وإقلالهم من شأنها "وكانوا يتعجبون أنه (المسيح) يتكلم مع امرأة(310)". وتكلم عن عادة اليهود فيما يختص بتحريم أى عمل فى السبت "أنه سبت. لا يحل لك أن تحمل سريرك(311)". كما تحدث عن فكرهم من جهة وراثة الخطية "من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى(312)".
ويجب أن نضع فى اعتبارنا أنه عندما يتحدث عن اليهود بعبارات مثل "حسب عادة اليهود"، "فصح اليهود" لا يعنى أنه يتكلم عن أناس لم يكن هو منهم من قبل، بل على العكس، فهو يؤكد أنه منهم بقوله عنهم أنهم خاصة الله "جاء إلى خاصته(313)" وبتأكيده أنه التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه وكل تلاميذ المسيح أصلاً من اليهود. كما أنه كان من عادة الرسل كُتاب العهد الجديد برغم أنهم جميعاً – عدا القديس لوقا – من أصل يهودى أن يتكلموا عن اليهود واليهودية كأصحاب ديانة أخرى ودين آخر، لأنه بانضمامهم للمسيحية وتركهم لليهودية فقد انفصلوا تماماً عن اليهود واليهودية وصاروا ينظرون إليها كديانة أخرى عن ديانتهم المسيحية، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول القديس بولس الرسول والذى كان يهودياً متعصباً ومضطهداً للمسيحية "من اليهود خمس مرات قبلت خمسين جلدة إلا واحدة(314)"، "اليهود الذين قتلوا الرب يسوع وأنبياءهم واضطهدونا نحن. وهم غير مرضيين لله وأضداد لجميع الناس(315)".
(2) معرفته الدقيقة بالتاريخ اليهودى المعاصر :
يقدم القديس يوحنا معلومات وفيرة عن تاريخ اليهود المعاصر للسيد المسيح كواحد من الذين عاشوا فى تلك الفترة فيذكر المدة التى بنى فيها الهيكل الذى بناه هيرودس بقول الآية "فى ست وأربعين سنة بنى هذا الهيكل(316)"، ويذكر المواقف السياسية لليهود من جهة عدواتهم للساريين "لأن اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين(317)"، وازدرائهم بيهود الشتات "فقال اليهود فيما بينهم إلى أين هذا (المسيح) مزمع أن يذهب حتى لا نجده نحن، ألعله مزمع أن يذهب إلى شتات اليونانيين ويعلن اليونانيين(318)"، ويسجل تاريخ رؤساء الكهنة المعاصرين ويذكر أن "قيافا كان رئيساً للكهنة فى تلك السنة(319)"، وأن "حنان حما قيافا الذى كان رئيساً للكهنة فى تلك السنة(320)".
(3) معرفته الدقيقة بجغرافية فلسطين :


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كما يقدم القديس يوحنا أيضا معلومات دقيقة عن جغرافية فلسطين ويبدو واضحاً من تعليقاته معرفته الشخصية بكل ما ذكره وسجله فى الإنجيل الرابع. فيسجل الاسم العبرى لبركة كانت بالقرب من باب الضان "وفى أورشليم عند باب الضان بركة يقال لها بالعبرانية بيت حسدا لها خمسة أروقة(321)"، وهذه التفصيلات برهنت عليها الحفريات الحديثة التى كشفت عن بركة ذات خمسة أروقة، بالقرب من الهيكل ولها صفات تفترض أنه للماء خواص شفاء. وتكلم عن الموضع الذى كان فيه كرسى الولاية وذكر اسمه العبرى "جباثا"، "وجلس (بيلاطس) على كرسى الولاية فى موضع يقال له البلاط وبالعبرانية جاثا(322)"، وهذه المنطقة برهنت الاكتشافات الأثرية على وجودها بالقرب من برج انطونيا الذى يطل على منطقة الهيكل.
ويفسر معنى اسم "بركة سلوام" بقوله "الذى تفسيره مرسل(323)"، ويقول عن موضع الجمجمة ويقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة(324)".
ويذكر التفاصيل الطبوغرافية(325) للمدن التى سار فيها المسيح بدقة، فيحدد موضع "بيت عبرة فى عبر الأردن(326)"، و"عين نون بقرب ساليم(327)"، و"سوخار بالقرب من الضيعة التى وهبها يعقوب ليوسف ابنه(328)"، ويذكر اسم طبرية كاسم متبادل لبحر الجليل "بحر الجليل وهو بحر طبرية(329)"، ويميز بيت عنيا القريبة "من أورشليم نحو خمسة عشرة غلوة(330)" من بيت عبرة التى "فى عبر الأردن(331)"، ويميز بين "قانا الجليل(332)" و"بيت صيدا الجليل(333)" وغيرهما، ووصف الطريق من قانا إلى كفر ناحوم بالانحدار "أنحدر إلى كفر ناحوم(334)". وتحدث عن أورشليم كخبير بمواقعها ودروبها وعلى سبيل المثال يذكر موقع بستان جثسيمانى بقوله "عبر وادى قدرون حيث كان بستان(335)"، وذكر موقع "بركة سلوام" و"بركة بيت حسدا(336)" وميز بينهما، وحدد موقع باب سليمان والخزانة فى الهيكل(337)، وحدد موقع افرايم بالقرب "من البرية(338)".
وهذه المعلومات الجغرافية الطبوغرافية الدقيقة التى كتبها بصورة تلقائية عفوية تبرهن وتؤكد بل وتقطع أن الكاتب عاش فى هذه البلاد وتربى فيها وصار فى مدنها وعرف كل مواقعها. وهذا ينطبق تماماً على القديس يوحنا الرسول ابن زبدى الصياد الجليلى، صاحب سفينة صيد السمك والذى كان يعرفه رئيس الكهنة فى أورشليم والذى تجول مع السيد المسيح مدة أكثر من ثلاث سنوات فى معظم مدن فلسطين وبراريها وطرقها العامة.
(4) أسلوب الكاتب ولغته يدلان على أصله الآرامى :
عند قراءة الإنجيل، خاصة فى لغته اليونانية، يبدو واضحاً للدرس أن الإنجيل مكتوب بلغة آرامية وأسلوب آرامى فى حروف وكلمات يونانية، فهو يسجل أقوال السيد المسيح وخُطبه ويدونها بأسلوبها الآرامى وتعابيرها العبرية من "ثنائيات" و"رباعيات" ويكرر استخدام أدوات الربط والعطف كثيراً، ويكتب كلمات آرامية وعبرية ويفسرها أو يترجمها إلى اليونانية، وأحياناً يذكر الكلمة فى اليونانية ويرجعها إلى أصلها العبرى؛ مثل "ربى الذى تفسيره يا معلم(339)"، "مسيا الذى تفسيره المسيح(340)"، "مسيا الذى يقال له المسيح(341)"، "أنت تدعى صفا الذى تفسيره بطرس(342)"، "بركة سلوام الذى تفسيره مرسل(343)"، "ربونى الذى تفسيره يا معلم(344)"، "توما … الذى يقال له التوأم(245)"، "موضع الجمجمة ويقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة(346)".
وتكررت فى الإنجيل كلمات بذاتها وبحروفها مرات كثيرة بما لا يتفق أبداً مع اللغة اليونانية، فقد نقل الكاتب القديس كلمات المسيح فى الآرامية بحرفها وأسلوبها إلى اليونانية مراعياً تسجيل ما قاله وعمله السيد المسيح كما هو بكل دقة فى نفس صياغتها الآرامية وأسلوبها الآرامى ولكن بكلمات يونانية وحروف يونانية، فقد كرر كلمات "عرف" 55 مرة، "آمن" 98 مرة، "أحب" 45 مرة؛ وهو يكرر ألفاظ "الحقيقة" 25 مرة، و"النور" 23 مرة، و"الحياة" 26 مرة، و"العالم" 78 مرة، و"الظلمة" 13 مرة، و"الإسم" 25 مرة، و"الكلمة" 50 مرة، و"العمل" 27 مرة، و"الآية" 15 مرة، و"الشهادة" 47 مرة، و"إحياء" 52 مرة، و"مجد" 42 مرة(347)".
(5) استخدام الكاتب لنص العهد القديم العبرى :
وما يدل أيضا على أن الكاتب يهودى من فلسطين هو استخدامه لنص العهد القديم العبرى عندما يشير إلى نبوات العهد القديم عن السيد المسيح، وقد نقل ثلاث نبؤات من النص العبرى مباشرة(348)، بل أنه فى بعض النبوات التى ينقلها عن النص اليونانى للترجمة السبعينية يراجع النص اليونانى على النص العبرى وينقحه(349). وهذا عكس ما فعله الكتاب اليونانيين الذين كانوا يعتمدون على الترجمة السبعينية بالدرجة الأولى.
وهكذا اتضح لنا بالدليل والبرهان العلمى أن كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو القديس يوحنا، وأن ما قاله النقاد سابقاً فقد تراجعوا عنه اليوم أمام الأدلة والبراهين الحاسمة، كما أن ما يقوله بعضهم اليوم من أن جامع الإنجيل ومدونه هم تلاميذ القديس يوحنا، برغم أن كثيراً من كتب الأنبياء قد جمعها تلاميذهم وأتباعهم من بعدهم ولم يقلل هذا من قيمتها لأنهم جمعوها بكل أمانة ودقة، إلا أن الإنجيل ذاته يؤكد بصورة واضحة لا لبس فيها أن كاتبه هو التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه "هذا هو التلميذ الذى يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا(350)"، القديس يوحنا ابن زبدى تلميذ المسيح ورسوله. وبعد هذا القول فليستد كل فم ويصمت كل مكابر ويصغى فقط لصوت الحق.


(240) يو 22:21،23
(241) يو 31:20
(242) يو 4:1
(243) يو 19:5
م(244) يو 26:14؛ 26:15؛ 13:16،14
(245) ك3 







ف 2:23
(246)To Auto Lycus 2, 22.
(247)Decame Christic 100:3.
(248)Adv. Marc. 4:3.
(249)Ag. Haer. 3:2,1.
(250) يو 9:1.
(251)Ag. Haer. 1 eh. 29, 1 and 31,3.
(252)Ref. Haer. B. 5.
(253) يو 14:1.
(254) 1يو 1:1.
(255) يو 34:19،35.
(256) يو 24:21.
(257) 29:1،35،16،22.
(258) 2:3.
(259) 43:4.
(260) 52:4.
(261) 16:6.
(262) 1:2
(263) 20:8
(264) 13:10
(265) 30:11
(266) 6:2
(267) 19:6
(268) 8:21
(269) 11:21
(270) 9:6
(271) 3:12
(272) 24:13
(273) 6:18
(274) 39:19
(275) 11:2
(276) 27:4
(278) 16:12
(279) 11:2،24؛ 15:6،61؛ 1:13
(280) 7:6،8
(282) 10:18
(283) 23:13-25
(284) 26:19،27


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*انجيل مرقص كيف وصل الينا*
انجيل لوقا كيف كتب و كيف وصل


----------



## omar210 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من كاتب انجيل يوحنا*




> كما قال فى نهايته "وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا إن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكى تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة بأسمه(241)"


.

اين الدليل على انه يوحنا تلميذ المسيح هو نفسه يوحنا الذى كتب انجيل يوحنا فهذه 

الايه لم يقول فيها ها انا يوحنا تلميذ المسيح كتبت هذا الانجيل وامركم بعبادة المسيح 

والاخلاص له . فين الدليل 





> ولأنه دون هذا الإنجيل بهدف تأكيد الإيمان بأن يسوع هو "المسيح ابن الله"، كما دونه بعد انتشار الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى بسنوات،


 
بردوا مفيش دليل على ان يوحنا تلميذ المسيح هو نفسه يوحنا الذى كتب أنجيل يوحنا




> . وقد بدأ القديس يوحنا هذا الإنجيل بمقدمة لاهوتية تبرهن كون المسيح "كلمة الله" الأزلى والخالق الذى نزل فى ملء الزمان و"إتخذ جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده(242)".


 
ايه علاقة الكلام ده بالسؤال الى انا سالته



كلامك كله مافيهوش اى دليل على ان اى اسم من الاسماء المكتوبه على الاناجيل سؤاء متى

مرقص يوحنا ولوقا تلاميذ المسيح على الرغم من ان لوقا ومرقس ليسوا من تلاميذ المسيح

ايه الدليل على ان هؤلاء الناس هم انفسهم الذين كتبوا الاناجيل يعنى ايه الدليل ان متى كاتب انجيل 
 متى هو نفسه متى تلميذ المسيح والاخريين ايضا ايه الدليل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *انجيل مرقص كيف وصل الينا*
> انجيل لوقا كيف كتب و كيف وصل


 

اللينكات لا تعمل يا اغريغوريوس و المحتوي ثمين

ارجوك اصلح اللينكات او ضع المحتوي

و شكرا


----------



## iam muslim2010 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اصبت *.................* يا سيد عمرو اين الدليل ارينى الدليل كتابه ولن نزور موضوع اخر نريد الاجابه هنا بالدليل فى انتظار الدليل

*تم تحرير الحلفان .... المشرف *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

iam muslim2010 قال:


> اصبت *.................* يا سيد عمرو اين الدليل ارينى الدليل كتابه ولن نزور موضوع اخر نريد الاجابه هنا بالدليل فى انتظار الدليل


 

*ارجو ان تتبع قوانين القسم وعدم التشتيت لكى لا تعاقب*





*فالحوار له اصول*


*هنا الموضوع يتكلم عن شئ وانت الآن دخلت بكذا موضوع*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

iam muslim2010 قال:


> اصبت *.................* يا سيد عمرو اين الدليل ارينى الدليل كتابه ولن نزور موضوع اخر نريد الاجابه هنا بالدليل فى انتظار الدليل


 
ده عمرو شاف الدليل و سكت .. ملأش حاجة يقولها
فهل انت لم تتعلم القراءة .. اقرأ الردود السابقة عن كتبة الاناجيل ..


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ده عمرو شاف الدليل و سكت .. ملأش حاجة يقولها
> فهل انت لم تتعلم القراءة .. اقرأ الردود السابقة عن كتبة الاناجيل ..


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه يا راجل قول كلام غير ده دليل ايه ياسيدى الفاضل 

اين هذا الدليل كل الى كتبتوه عن يوحنا ومتى و.... ما هو الا التعريف بهم والاتيان بقصة حياتهم

وعندما قلتم ان مثلا متى تلميذ المسيح كاتب انجيل متى فاين الدليل هل تقول كلاما من دون دليل

اين الدليل على ان متى ومرقص ويوحنا ولوقا تلاميذ المسيح عليه السلام هم انفسهم الذين

كتبوا الاناجيل الموجوده بين ايدكم الان اين الدليل ؟

هل قال مثلا متى فى انجيل متى فى اى اصحاح ها انا متى تلميذ المسيح كتبت هذا الانجيل 

للتبشير بالمسيح ؟ لا يوجد احد منهم قال هذا ولو عندك كلام غير هذا اعطنى الدليل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه يا راجل قول كلام غير ده دليل ايه ياسيدى الفاضل
> 
> اين هذا الدليل كل الى كتبتوه عن يوحنا ومتى و.... ما هو الا التعريف بهم والاتيان بقصة حياتهم
> 
> ...


 
ثوانى .. ثوانى 
هل تعبت نفسك وقريت الردود السابقة ..؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

iam muslim2010 قال:


> اصبت *.................* يا سيد عمرو اين الدليل ارينى الدليل كتابه ولن نزور موضوع اخر نريد الاجابه هنا بالدليل فى انتظار الدليل


 

يا عزيزي ، اذا اتيت لي وانا ساكن في بيتي من اجداد جدودي ، وتطلب مني سند الملكية واظهرته لك ،ثم تطلب مني الدليل على انه صحيح ؟؟؟

المفترض انك انت الذي تأتي بالدليل على انه مزور ، وليس العكس .

القاعدة الشرعية تقول ( الدليل على من أدعى ) وانت المدعي وعليك البينة والدليل .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*.................* 

*حرر بواسطة المشرف* 


اين هو الاثبات .؟؟؟​واخد كوبى وبست .. من غير ماتفهم حاجة 

ما العلاقة بين الترجمات وهذا الموضوع ..؟؟؟
( مخك غير مرتب .. رتب افكارك وجاوب من مخك او على الاقل اقرأ ما تنقله ايها الجاهل )

ما الاثبات ان كتبة الاناجيل ليس هم التلاميذ المعروفون ؟؟؟؟


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> !ابن الملك! قال:
> 
> 
> > *.................*
> ...


 
ههههههههههه يا عزيزى انت لم تفهم انا كان سؤالى فى البدابه ايه الدليل على ان متى 

تلميذ المسيح هو نفيه متى كاتب الكتاب المقدس وكذلك يوحنا ومرقس ولوقا 

فكان اغلب ردكم انهم كتبوا بوهى من الروح القدس وهذا يعنى ان الكتاب الموجود حاليا بين ايديكم 

هو مكتوب بوحى من الروح القدس لان الذين كتبوه(ده اذا كانوا كتبوه اصلا ) كنتبوه بوحى من الروح 

القدس وها هذا هو الكتاب الموجود بين ايديكم اليوم موجود به اخطاء فهل هذه الاخطاء 

تدل على انه بالفعل مكتوب بوحى من الروح القدس بالطبع لا 

لانه اذا كان التلاميذ هم حقيقة الذين يكتبون بوحى من الروح القدس قد كتبوه فلن نجد فيه خطأ واحدا

وهذا دليل قاطع على ان التلاميذ لم يكتبوا الاناجيل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 ديسمبر 2009)

لانه اذا كان التلاميذ هم حقيقة الذين يكتبون بوحى من الروح القدس قد كتبوه فلن نجد فيه خطأ واحدا

وهذا دليل قاطع على ان التلاميذ لم يكتبوا الاناجيل[/quote]

*.................* 

*حرر بواسطة المشرف* 

اوعى يكون قصدك على اللى انت عملته كوبى بست .. ( نهارك ابيض )

هل تعرف ما هى الترجمات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*................................*

اسأل حد كبير يعنى ايه ترجمات .. هتلاقى نفسك اتكسفت من اللى انت قلته 

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*​


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا بسالك اهو يعنى ايه الترجمات يا اونكل ابن الملك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى مش عارف يعنى ايه ترجمات ؟؟؟​ 
الان وبعد ان اثبت انك لا تعرف اى حاجة عن المسيحية
اقرأ عن المسيحية من مصادرها .. وليس ما يضحك به الاخرين عليك​ 
*...................................*

*حرر بواسطة المُشرف*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> وانا بسالك اهو يعنى ايه الترجمات يا اونكل ابن الملك


 
شوف يا حبيبي 

انت القرآن عندك باللغة العربية ، كيف يقرأه الانجليزي والفرنسي والالماني ليفهمه ؟؟؟

هل تترجمه الى لغاتهم ام تعطيه لهم باللغة العربية ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رجاء من الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء *

*التكرم بضبط النفس في الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة *

*ولا داعي مطلقًا للإستخفاف بضعف الضعفاء ولا بعدم معرفتهم *

*أن نبني أفضل بكثير من أن ُنجرِّح ... المنتدى لإظهار جمال المسيح *

*دعونا نجتذب النفوس بإعلان الحق ... حتى لو أخطأ السائل في التعبير *


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> شوف يا حبيبي
> 
> انت القرآن عندك باللغة العربية ، كيف يقرأه الانجليزي والفرنسي والالماني ليفهمه ؟؟؟
> 
> هل تترجمه الى لغاتهم ام تعطيه لهم باللغة العربية ؟؟


 

وانا ليس جاهل بل كنت اريد معرفه تعليقك عن معنى كلمة ترجمات التى ذكرتها انت 

وانا لم اكتبها اصلا انا لم اقصد الاختلاف فى القرآت او الترجمة يا سيدى الفاضل انا قصدت الاخطاء 

الموجود بسبب النسخ من الكتب القديمة وأحيانا الخطأ فى همزه يقلب المعنى تماما فما بالك 

اذا كان الخطأ فى جمله او سطر باكمله وايضا لو كان الكلام من عند الله لم تكون اللغه بشريه 

*.................* 

*حرر بواسطة المشرف* 



واقول مجددا اذا كان تلاميذ المسيح حقا يكتبون بوحى من الروح القدس وهم فعلا الذين كتبوا الانجيل 

لما وجدنا خطئا واحدا حتى لو ترجم للهيروغليفية المشكله لا تكمن فى اللغة فكلام الله لا تستطيع 

اى لغه ان تطمس ما به من اعجاز التلاميذ

واقول لكم ثانيه لا يستطيع احدا منكم ان ينسب انجيل لصاحبه ورب المسيح لم تستطيعون 

لان كلام الله لاتوجد به اخطاء


----------



## Kiril (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ عمر 
علي لديك دليل واحد علي عدم صحة الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> واقول مجددا اذا كان تلاميذ المسيح حقا يكتبون بوحى من الروح القدس وهم فعلا الذين كتبوا الانجيل
> 
> لما وجدنا خطئا واحدا حتى لو ترجم للهيروغليفية المشكله لا تكمن فى اللغة فكلام الله لا تستطيع
> 
> ...


 
كلام واسع مرسل ، بدون دليل ، هات مثال واحد على ما تقول انه اخطاء .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *رجاء من الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء *
> 
> *التكرم بضبط النفس في الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة *
> 
> ...


 
 يسلم بوقك 

للاسف الشديد منتديات كتير اصحابها مسيحيين عنيفين جدا في الرد ولا يظهروا سماحه المسيح فيهم و بيتفوقوا عالطرف الاخر في العنف

تحياتي ليك

انا مش هشتت الموضوع

 رجائي ان توضع الماده الخاصه بانجيلي مرقص و لوقا هنا لان الرابط لا يعمل

و شكرا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *رجاء من الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء *
> 
> *التكرم بضبط النفس في الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة *
> 
> ...


اعتذر للكل ..
لكن ما استفزنى . هو انه يسأل ليس بغرض المعرفة وانما بغرض الهجوم . وبدون علم .. 

:smi411:


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتذاراتى لشخص الكريم يا استاذ omar210 ان كنت قد تطاولت.
واعتبرنى اخوك الصغير .. انا اسف لو كنت ضايقتك باسلوبى .. ​


----------



## dimitrios (24 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام و محبة​ 
أعتذر من الإخوة لتدخلي و لكن حميع المسلمين يعتقدون بالتحريف بسبب:​ 

*ادعى محمد بأنه لو لم يكن الإنجيل محرفاً لكان مازال يحتوي على النبوءات التي تتكلم عن مجيئه.*
*هل شرح محمد متى أو كيف حرف أو من قام بذلك؟ هل قدم أي دليل على هذه التغيرات بإظهار النسخة الأصلية؟ الجواب هو كلا*
و إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب فهكذا نفهم لماذا هذا الإتهام من المسلمين فهم يقولون هذا ليس لأن الموجود بالإنجيل خطء بل لأنه لا يحوي نبؤات عن محمد و بالتالي لا أستغرب هذا التركيذ على التحريف.​ 

*بصورة عامة إذا كنت تبحث في صحة أي وثيقة قديمة, فأنت بالتأكيد ستضع ثلاث نقاط أساسية و هي:*
*الفترة الزمنية التي مرت بين النسخة الأصلية للمخطوطة و أقدم نسخة معروفة*
*عدد المخطوطات المعروفة من المصادر القديمة*
*التطابق بين المخطوطة القديمة وبين الحديثة وتماثلها*
هناك مقطعين طولين حول هذه النقاط سيأخذ وقت كثير مني نقله إذ لا يمكنني أن أعمل كوبي و بست فأنا أعيد كتابة ما هو موجود بين يديّ من الكتاب. و أختتم:​ 
*هل هناك أي إختلاف أو عدم توافق بين المخطوطات المختلفة للعهد الجديد؟ الجواب هو كلا, و هذا برهان قوي على أن العهد الجديد الذي الذي كان متداولاً في زمن محمد هو نسخة وثيقة من الكتب الأصلية. *
إذاً لا يوجد تحريف أساساً و ما هي إلا تبارير لعدم ذكر النبؤات عن محمد. مع العلم أن كل المخطوطات المكتشفة هي قبل محمد ب 300 سنة على الأقل و منها يصل إلى 400 سنة قبل محمد.​ 

ما نقلته بالأزرق هو للدكتور مارك جبريل المدرس السابق للتاريخ و الحضارة الإسلامية في جامعة الأزهر في القاهرة​ 

سلام و محبة​


----------



## fredyyy (24 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> ............
> يا سيدى الفاضل انا قصدت الاخطاء الموجود بسبب النسخ من الكتب القديمة
> 
> واقول مجددا اذا كان تلاميذ المسيح حقا يكتبون بوحى من الروح القدس وهم فعلا الذين كتبوا الانجيل
> ...


 


*الأخ عمر *

*1- أين هي الأخطاء التي تتكلم عنها ( أذكرها ) ؟*

*2- متى حدث التحريف وأين الأصل ؟*

*3- من المنتفع من التحريف ؟*

*4- من الذي جمع كل الأصول الموجودة في العالم ليُحرفُها ؟*

*إذا كان من حقك أن تتهم كلام الله بالكلام المُحرف *

*فمن حقنا قبل أن ُتكمل حديثك. أن ُتجِيب عن الأسئلة الأربعة السابقة *

*عدم الإجابة الموثقة على الأسئلة ... يجعلك تحكم على نفسك بالفصل من المنتدى *

*لكن إن لم تكن لديك إجابة ... وجب عليك الإعتذار لتوجيه الإتهام لكلام الله ( بالتحريف )*

*وهو كناية عن إتهامك لله مباشرًة... بالعجز على حفظ كلامه*

*وثق كلامك بالإجابة على الأسئلة ... كي لا ُتفصل *

*ليس لدينا وقت ُنهدره مع غير الجاديين أو المعاندين *

*لكن لدينا كل الحب والتقدير للمخلصين في طلب معرفة الله *

*.... مشرف القسم ...*


----------



## omar210 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعاااااا كان الزم تمسحوا مشاركاتى هذا ما تعودناه منكم يا نصارى


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> طبعاااااا كان الزم تمسحوا مشاركاتى هذا ما تعودناه منكم يا نصارى


 
اذا كان الموضوع تصنيف نصارى ومسلمين ، فلماذا لا تلتزم النظام الموجود في المنتدى وتضع مداخلاتك في الموضوع المختص حتى لا يتم حذفها ، هل نستطيع ان نقول بطريقتك انها طريقة المسلمين في عدم النظام  وعدم احترام القوانين ؟؟؟


----------



## omar210 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبه للنظام وعدم النظام فهذا الموضوع مخصص للاناجيل


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> بالنسبه للنظام وعدم النظام فهذا الموضوع مخصص للاناجيل


 

قلنا لك ضع مثال عن اخطاء الانجيل كما تزعم ، فاذا وضعت موضوع قص ولصق سيتم حذفه ، لان المنتدى لمن يقرأ ويفهم ويناقش وليس للقص واللصق .
اضق الى هذا ان القسم هنا هو للاجابة على السؤال ، وليس للمناقشة والجدال ، ( هناك قسم آخر للرد على الشبهات ) .

هذا هو النظام المقصود


----------



## fredyyy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ عمر *

*أعود وُأكرر 

1- أين هي الأخطاء التي تتكلم عنها ( أذكرها ) ؟*

*2- متى حدث التحريف وأين الأصل ؟*

*3- من المنتفع من التحريف ؟*

*4- من الذي جمع كل الأصول الموجودة في العالم ليُحرفُها ؟*

*إذا كان من حقك أن تتهم كلام الله بالكلام المُحرف *

*فمن حقنا قبل أن ُتكمل حديثك. أن ُتجِيب عن الأسئلة الأربعة السابقة *

*عدم الإجابة الموثقة على الأسئلة ... يجعلك تحكم على نفسك بالفصل من المنتدى *

*لكن إن لم تكن لديك إجابة ... وجب عليك الإعتذار لتوجيه الإتهام لكلام الله ( بالتحريف )*

*أنا جادي ... إما الإجابة ( أين ، متى ، ومن ) ... أو الإعتزار أو الفصل *

*لك حق الإختيار *

*المشرف *


----------

